# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Mr Olympia 2012 (27-30.9 - Las Vegas,Nevada)

## Dreiko

Mιας και κοντοζυγώνει ο καιρός (2.5 μηνάκια είναι...),ας εχουμε αυτο το θέμα να παρακολουθούμε και να ποστάρουμε ο,τι παίζει με το φετινό Mr.O.




*Οpen Men*

*Qualified Competitors:*




*Phil Heath, USA

Jay Cutler, USA (not competing)

Kai Greene, USA

Victor Martinez, Dominican Republic (not competing)

Dexter Jackson, USA

Ronny Rockel, Germany

Lionel Beyeke, France

Branch Warren, USA

Dennis Wolf, Germany

Evan Centopani, USA

Michael Kefalianos, Australia

Johnnie Jackson, USA

Cedric McMillan, USA (not competing)

Bill Wilmore, USA

Juan Morel, USA (not competing)

Obaid Essa, UAE

Rhoden Shawn, USA

Winklaar Roelly, Netherlands

Freeman Toney, USA

Pakulski Ben, Canada

Yamagishi Hidetada, Japan

Abbaspour Balto, Iran 

Delarosa Jonathan, USA (not competing)

Smalls Fred, USA
*



*212 Men*

*Qualified Competitors:*



*Kevin English, USA (not competing)
James Lewis, England
Jose Raymond, USA
Jaroslav Horvath, Slovakia
Stan McQuay, USA
Lyndon Belgrave, Barbados
Fernando de Almeida Noronha, Brazil
Tricky Jackson, USA
Angel Manuel Rangel Vargas, Mexico
Petr Vanis, Czech Republic
Al Auguste, Haiti
Lukas Osladil, Czech Republic
Elmadawy Jamal Ahmed, Kuwait
Henry David, USA
Curtis Bryant, USA
Marco Rivera, USA
Shaun-Joseph Tavernier, England
Gaetano Cisternino, USA
Derik Farnsworth, USA
Raul Carrasco Jiminez, Spain
*

----------


## Dreiko

Παρακολουθώντας τις εξελίξεις θα ανανεώνονται και οι λίστες... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

12 weeks out.

----------


## Galthazar

και ο Essa Obaid δεν εχει παρει προκριση;;

----------


## Galthazar

και καποιες αλλες κατηγοριες:

*WOMENS BODYBUILDING QUALIFIED COMPETITORS*
Iris Kyle, USA
Yaxeni Oriquen-Garcia, Venezuela
Brigita Brezovac, Slovenia
Debi Laszewski, USA
Alina Popa, Switzerland
Lisa Giesbrecht, Canada
Anna Luise Freitas, Brazil
Monique Jones, USA

*FITNESS QUALIFIED COMPETITORS*
Adela Garcia, USA
Tanji Johnson, USA
Myriam Capes, Canada
Tina Durkin, USA
Camala Rodriguez, USA
Jodi Boam, Canada
Ryall Graber-Vasani, Canada
Nicole Duncan, USA
Bethany Cisternino, USA
Regiane Da Silva, Germany
Oksana Grishina, Russia
*
FIGURE QUALIFIED COMPETITORS*
Nicole Wilkins, USA
Erin Stern, USA
Ava Cowan, USA
Candice Keene, USA
Alicia Harris, USA
Gennifer Strobo, USA
Ann Titone, USA
Teresa Anthony, USA
Jelena Abbou, USA
Jami DeBernard, USA
Krissy Chin, USA
Chelsey Mortganstern, USA
Candice John, Trinidad
Heather Dees, USA
Monica Specking, USA
Rosalind Vanterpool, Barbados
Candice Lewis, USA

*BIKINI QUALIFIED COMPETITORS*
Nicole Nagrani, USA
Nathalia Melo, Brazil
Dianna Dahlgren, USA
Jaime Baird, USA
India Paulino, USA
Vanessa Campbell, USA
Diana Graham, USA
Christina Vargas, USA
Skye Taylor, USA
Nicole Coleman, USA
Amanda Latona, USA
Abigail Burrows, USA
Tiffany Marie Boydston, USA
Tawna Eubanks, USA
Natalie Pennington, USA
Candyce Graham, USA
Nicole Moneer-Guerrero, USA
Tianna Ta, USA
Juliana Daniell, USA
Stacy Alexander, USA
Sonia Gonzales, USA
Jennifer Andrews, USA
Pollianna Moss, USA
Brittany Tacy, USA

----------


## Dreiko

τα εχω αναρτησει στο αντιστοιχο τοπικ για το Ms Olympia...εδω το εχω κρατηει για το αντρικο μερος του αγωνα... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Galthazar

ωπα βλακεια μου τοτε δεν το ειδα..συγγνωμη

----------


## Dreiko

*Kai Greene 11 weeks out:*





*J.Jackson 10 weeks out:*






*Victor Martinez 10 weeks out:*

----------


## Nikoskom

Ο Μαρτινεζ επανηλθε πολυ τρομερα !! :02. Shock:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TheWorst

ολοι βλεπω οτι εχουν μπει σε πολυ καλη φορμα 3 μηνες πριν  :02. Shock:

----------


## ilias1313

ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΟΤΙ Ο CULTER ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΙ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

^^  :03. Thumb up: 





> O Jay ανακοίνωσε σε συνέντευξη στο MD πως δε θα αγωνιστεί εν τέλει στο φετινό Mr.Olympia. Αναμενόμενο νομίζω. Περιμένουμε να τον δούμε το '13 _
> 
> I will not be competing this year in the Mr. Olympia. I did try to get back on track with my training and my eating, but there was simply too much going on with my business ventures. The only way I would compete is if I can put 100 percent into it, and the timing wasn’t right for this year. And honestly, it wasn’t until mid-July that I even made the decision to return in 2013 and try to get my title back from Phil, just like I got it back from Dexter in 2009. But this year, for the first time in 10 years, I want to just sit back and watch the show— who moves up, who moves down— and start training full-throttle for the 2013 Mr. Olympia not too long after. Next month in MD, I will give the full story behind my decision to sit this one out, and how and why I know I can get my title back next year.
> 
> 
> _

----------


## jminas82

> *Kai Greene 11 weeks out:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J.Jackson 10 weeks out:*
> 
> 
> ...


Ο τζακσον ηρθε στην Ελλάδα και ανανεώθηκε ο άνθρωπος!!!

----------


## Βιδαλάκης

Πώς μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω τους αγώνες;

----------


## Andreas C.

Φίλε μην ανησυχείς μόλις κοντέψει ο αγώνας τα παιδιά θα βάλουνε links και θα είναι μάλλον ανοιχτό το chat του φόρουμ  :08. Toast:

----------


## goldenera

Kαι ο Βίκτωρας εκτός Μρ.Ο 2012..........

----------


## Dreiko

Mε μολις εναν επαγγελματικο αγωνα να απομενει,το Nordic Pro,αυτοι που προκρίνονται είναι:

*1.Freeman, Toney USA	11
2.Pakulski, Ben Canada	10
3.Yamagishi, Hidetada Japan 7
4.Delarosa, Jonathan USA 6
4.Smalls, Fred USA 6
*
Aυτος που μπορεί να πλασαριστεί και να αφήσει κάποιον απο αυτούς εξω,θαρρώ πως είναι ο Winklaar,που εχει 4 βαθμούς και με 2η ή 3η θέση στον τελευταίο αγώνα μπαίνει 5άδα.

----------


## Dreiko

Για άλλη μια χρονιά ο αγώνας θα μεταδοθεί σε live stream....και εμείς θα είμαστε και πάλι εδώ για αναμετάδοση....
Σε αναμονή,λοιπόν,να βγεί το link του αγώνα.

----------


## billy89

Ο ίδιος τη δημοσίευσε με σχόλιο "a little over 3 weeks out"... Άντε να δούμε!

----------


## TheWorst

Μια ακομα του Καϊ Γκριν 4 weeks out .. Τα λογια ειναι περιττα  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## tolis93

εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι κ ο γκριν εχει σοβαρες πιθανοτητες φετος... βεβαια σαν αγελαδιτσα εχουν γινει οι ρογες κ το χαλαει αλλα οκ.ΤΗ ΠΛΑΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ?

----------


## TheWorst

οι ρωγες ειναι τελειες  :01. Razz:  Ετσι κανονικα πρεπει να'ναι , αλλιως θα ειναι σαν gyno και καθεται ασχημο και χαλαει ολη την εικονα του στηθους.

----------


## Dreiko

ε...ε...ερχεται.... :08. Turtle:

----------


## TheWorst

Παιδια στην 212 ξερετε ποσα κερδιζει ο 1ος ο 2ος κτλ ?

----------


## Dreiko

> Παιδια στην 212 ξερετε ποσα κερδιζει ο 1ος ο 2ος κτλ ?


εφτασεεε.... :01. Mr. Green: 


*212 Showdown*

1st $20,000
2nd $9,000
3rd $5,000
4th $3,000
5th $2,000
6th $1,000

----------


## Dreiko

_Λοιπον,οι τελικες λιστες ειναι ετοιμες._
Στην *Open* οι Delarosa και Smalls ηρθαν ισοπαλοι με 6 ποντους εκαστος και απο τη στιγμη που ειχαν καταλαβει ως καλυτερη θεση την 2η,προκριθηκαν και οι δυο.
Στην *212* μπορω να πω οτι απογοητευτηκα που τελευταια στιγμη εμεινε εξω ο Sami Al-Haddad.

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## TheWorst

μονο 20 000 $ ? Πολυ λιγα οταν παρουμε υποψην ποσα θελει για την προετοιμασια..

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Dreiko

> ε...ε...ερχεται....





> 



 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

*Στην 212,o 3χMr.Olympia,Kevin English,δε θα αγωνιστει τελικα λογω ενος χρονιου τραυματισμου που τον ταλαιπωρει και υποτροπιασε.*

----------


## goldenera

Αυτό εδώ το παληκάρι (Dave Henry) αν εμφανιστεί σε αυτή την κατάσταση θα το πάρει με κλειστά μάτια :02. Shock:

----------


## Dr.Dre

και μια απο τον Toney "X-Man" Freeman 19 days out

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολυ καλός ο Freeman,προσωπικά μου αρέσει πολυ ο Χ-Man  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dr.Dre

συνεντευξη του Branch Warren πριν απο το Mr.Olympia 2012

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

θα κατεβει? :01. Unsure: 

εδω φαινεται λες και τα εχει παρατησει

----------


## Dr.Dre

3 Weeks Out Kai Green
τον εχω για 2η-3η θεση

----------


## tolis93

less than 2 weeks out ...προβλεπεται πολυ δυνατο ολυμπια φετος αν κ το χω σχεδον σιγουρο οτι το χει ο χιθ και φετος

----------


## COBRA_STYLE



----------


## Dreiko

εχω την εντυπωση οτι εχει δουλεψει το στηθος του,που ηταν σχετικα πισω...

----------


## goldenera

Παναγιά μου :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  Είναι πολύ ογκώδης σε αυτές τις φωτό! Είναι πρόσφατες? Μάλλον γιατί στην 1η το πρόσωπο δεν έχει κρέας, είναι όλο κόκκαλα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## thegravijia



----------


## Dreiko

> Παναγιά μου Είναι πολύ ογκώδης σε αυτές τις φωτό! Είναι πρόσφατες? Μάλλον γιατί στην 1η το πρόσωπο δεν έχει κρέας, είναι όλο κόκκαλα


ναι....προχθεσινες ειναι.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pavlito10

μην κοιτατε πως ειναι τωρα ο σεντοπανι(πραγματι πολυ καλος) γιατι πανω στην σκηνη χανει παααααρα πολυ....

----------


## Plus`

Παιδια αλλες φωτογραφιες υπάρχουν??.... 

δωστε .. στο λαο  :01. Razz: 

Ευχαριστω... Πολυ δυνατο olympia φετος...  :01. Wink: 

εντιτ: τι ώρα θα αρχίσει ξέρουμε?

----------


## STIVAS

Εγώ είμαι με τον Ιρανό Baitos Abbaspour ! οld style...

----------


## Dreiko

Hate to break it to you,αλλα ο Αbbaspour ειχε προβλημα με τη visa του και δυστυχως δεν θα διαγωνιστει... :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## STIVAS

Μπορεί να μη κατέβηκε λόγου της ταινίας για τον Μοάμεθ ως διαμαρτυρία.
Αλλά έτσι και κατέβαινε ο Ιρανός θα τρέχανε ακόμα μερικοί.
Τότε πάμε μαζί με τον Roelly Winklaar σταθερά και την γιαγιά του.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE



----------


## Dreiko

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...ne-biceps.html

----------


## goldenera

Από τις καλύτερς φωτό του που έχω δει. 2 εβδομάδες πριν το Μρ.Ο. Δεν είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου καλούπια αλλά γουστάρω τη δουλειά που ρίχνει για να γίνει ο καλύτερος που μπορεί. Γνήσιος ΒΒντεράς :02. Shock:

----------


## Gorgojola

Δινω ενα προβαδισμα στον Heath για mrO Αλλα προβλεπεται σφαγη για τις θεσεις 2 κ 3 ακομα και χωρις Cutler και McMillan(δε το εβλεπα να επανερχοταν ο Martinez ουτως η αλλως) Φοβερο επιπεδο φετος!!!

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## sTeLaKoS

O Jay είναι μισός από τον Χιθ. Καλώς πράττει και δε κατέβαίνει. Πέρυσι ήτανε ανταγωνιστικός έστω, ας τον θυμόμαστε έτσι. Πιστεύω πως ούτε του χρόνου θα κατεβεί, χωρίς τη στήριξη της Muscletech δεν έχει μέλλον και το γνωρίζει. :/

----------


## goldenera

Όχι φίλε Στέλιο, έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει την προετοιμασία του για του χρόνου. Και εφόσον το έχει αποφασίσει, δεν περιμένω κάτι λιγότερο, από το να παρουσιαστεί πανέτοιμος γαι τη νίκη. Αρκεί βέβαια να μην έχει τραυματισμούς και να είναι υγιείς :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Σαν λίγο υπερφυσικός μου φαίνεται ο Heath στην τελευταία φωτό. Το χέρι σχεδόν κρέμεται και το δικέφαλο φαίνεται λες και ποζάρει :01. Unsure:  Και εντωμεταξύ ο Dexter που θα αγωνιστεί φέτος φαίνεται πολύ μικρός σε σχέση με τον Heath :01. Unsure:  Τί γίνεται? Φωτοσόπ ίσως ή τίποτα άλλο :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

1 day out...τι να λεμε τωρα??? θα το δουμε πουθενα ζωντανα αυριο παιζει???? :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Spyrous

@gold κοιτα λιγο πιο πανω τον Warren σφιγμενο και κοιτα λιγο τον Phill για κλαματα ετσι..Οσο ειναι τα 2μπουτια μου ειναι το 1 χερι του..Δεν παιζει αυτη η photo εκτος αν τον βοηθαει τοσο η γωνια ληψης ξερω γω..

----------


## Polyneikos

Υπενθυμίζω το Link που θα μεταδοθεί ο αγώνας live

http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2012-olympia-webcast/

----------


## billy89

Τι ώρα αρχίζει ο αγώνας σε ώρα Ελλάδος? Ξημερώματα Κυριακής?

----------


## Galthazar

Ξημερώματα κυριακής ναι...οι τελικοί υπολόγιζε γύρω στις 5

----------


## Spyrous

Ναι στις 5πμ ο τελικος και παρασκευη κατα της 8:30μμ οι προκριματικοι...
πσ Gal wellcome in kozani

----------


## Plus`

Θα είναι HD ?

Και κάντε λίγο ποιο λιανα την ώρα.. πότε παίζουν οι αντρες? μερα-ωρα?

Ευχαριστω..

----------


## Gorgojola

Θα ανοιξει το chat στον τελικο?
επισης αν δεν κανω λαθος εχουμε 10 ωρες διαφορα με las vegas οποτε
Οι ωρες των αγωνων για το Mr. Olympia 2012, ειναι οι εξης:
*
Παρασκευή - 28 Σεπτεμβρίου 2012*
- 10:30πμ (8:30μμ ωρα Ελλαδας): Prejudging Fitness, Bikini, Figure και Ms. Olympia (Las Vegas Convention Center)
- 7:00μμ (05:00πμ ωρα Ελλαδας Σαββατου): Τελικοί Fitness, Bikini και Ms. Olympia - Prejudging Mr. Olympia (Orleans Arena)
*
Σάββατο - 29 Σεπτεμβρίου 2012*
- 7:00μμ (05:00πμ ωρα Ελλαδας Σαββατου): Τελικοί Figure, 212 και Mr. Olympia (Orleans Arena)

----------


## Polyneikos

Στο τελευταίο μηπως εννοείς 5 πμ την Κυριακη;




> *Σάββατο - 29 Σεπτεμβρίου 2012
> *- 7:00μμ (05:00πμ ωρα Ελλαδας Σαββατου): Τελικοί Figure, 212 και Mr. Olympia (Orleans Arena)


Το τσατ φετος δεν γίνεται να ανοίξει ,δυστυχώς ,θα απουσιάζω... :01. Sad:

----------


## Dimitris Heath

ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΕΓΩ...Ο ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΓΩΓΗ ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΑ???? ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑΡΑ???

----------


## TheEnonymous

H λεξη ΕΛΛΑΔΑΡΑ δεν αρκει για να χαρακτηρησει τον τοπο μας.

----------


## thegravijia

> ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΕΓΩ...Ο ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΓΩΓΗ ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΑ???? ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑΡΑ???


γιατι η ελλαδαρα δεν του εδινε επαγγελματικη καρτα ενω η αυστραλια του την εδωσε απευθειας.

----------


## gkourou

> γιατι η ελλαδαρα δεν του εδινε επαγγελματικη καρτα ενω η αυστραλια του την εδωσε απευθειας.


Ακριβώς. Τραγικά πράγματα. Παρόλα αυτά είλναι άξιο απορίας αν ήτανε σε θέση η Ελλάδα να του δώσει κάρτα και δεν το έκανε ή απλά δεν μπορούσε.

Κανένα από τα 2 δεν δικαιολογώ, απλά αν συνέβη το 1ο του βγάζω το καπέλο που δεν είπε "φεύγω, να πάτε στο καλό". Αν συνέβη το 2ο, απλά είμαστε πίσω από τον κόσμο και το ξέρουμε.
Ξέρει κανείς τι από τα 2 συνέβη;

----------


## Dreiko

oλες σημερινες... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Στην αιθουσα του check-in








Δειτε δω βλεμμα...αμα του μιλησεις σε σκοτωσε :01. ROFL:

----------


## vagg

o kai και μαλλον παλευει ακομα να γραμμωσει :01. Sad:

----------


## goldenera

Ωραίες οι φωτό κύριοι :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  Ποπό πείνες ε?

----------


## goldenera

> o kai και μαλλον παλευει ακομα να γραμμωσει


Από τα μάγουλα το λες?

----------


## goldenera

Έλα ρε Μιχαλάρααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Πάμε γερά!!!!!! Το στήθος θα φτάσει στο σαγόνι λέμε :03. Clap:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Αντε να δουμε τι θα δουμε φετος.

----------


## goldenera

Τον 'λύκο' πώς τον βλέπετε? Προσωπικά δεν τον πάω αλλά μάλλον θα πλασαριστεί καλά.

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Θα ειναι καλυτερος φετος σε σχεση με παλαιοτερες χρονιες τουλαχιστον απο αυτα που διαβαζω οτι λενε καποιοι αμερικανοι που τον εχουν δει αυτες τις μερες και ο centopani θα ειναι αρκετα καλος λενε. Ελπιζω ο warren να εμφανιστει κατακομμενος φετος οπως και ο greene.

----------


## Dreiko

αν υποθεσουμε οτι ο Heath παει για πρωτη θεση,και οτι ολοι οι υπολοιποι θα πιασουν τοπ φορμα,τοτε για τις θεσεις 2-6 θα γινει σφαγη!! :05. Weights:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Gaspari

Πω αληθεια δεν μπορω να περιμενω αλλο..αρχικη σελιδα θα το βαλω το σε ποση ωρα ξεκιναει το live.. παιζει φετος νανε παρα πολυ δυναμικο το σοου..και ειδικα το 13 με τους 2 που δεν θα συμμετασχουν φετος.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Enjoy

----------


## pavlito10

παρα πολυ καλος ο μιχαλαρας  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: .Καλη του επιτυχια!!!!!! (και η ελενη παντα διπλα του  :01. Smile:  )
ελπιζω να πανε καλα greene και centopani  :01. Wink:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Καταπληκτικό καλούπι ο Μαικ!  Απιστευτη συμμετρια! Στα καλυτερα του ειναι!!!

Λιγο κρεας να βαλει ακομα και θα χασουν πολλοί τον υπνο του απο την πρωτη 5αδα.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Λιπος μηδεν
Νερα μηδεν
Προσωπο ησυχο και με πολλη αυτοπεποιθηση
Μυς ποιοτικοτεροι απο καθε αλλη φορα
Μεγαλες μαζες και πυκνοτητα
Και να σκεφτει κανεις οτι δεν εχει κανει καθολου ζεσταμα.Μολις πρηστει, θα ειναι το δερμα του ετοιμο να σκιστει.

----------


## goldenera

Μεγάλο ατού του Μιχάλη είναι η φυσική του κατάσταση, και ο μυικός του προσδιορισμός. Αρκετοί συναγωνιστές του υπερτερούν σε μάζες, αλλά αλίμονο τους αν δεν εμφανιστούν 100% έτοιμοι. Τότε ο Μιχάλης μπορεί να τους 'φάει', και να ανέβει στην κατάταξη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## magavaTOUT

http://npcnewsonline.com/2012-olympi...?galleryPage=1  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Gorgojola

μεγα σφαγη για της 2-6 indeed και μεγαλες μαζες να δουμε ποιοι προλαβαν να στεγνωσουν καλα?!
παντως ολους τους ειδα σφυγμενους εκτος απο τον gift και τον kai :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

εκει παιζει και αλλη ωρα.τι παιχτηκε σημερα προς εκει μερια?βασικα live που παιζει να το δουμε?

----------


## Dreiko

> Υπενθυμίζω το Link που θα μεταδοθεί ο αγώνας live
> 
> http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2012-olympia-webcast/


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> 


 :02. Bang Head:  αν νυσταζει ο ανθρωπος... 
ευχαριστω :08. Toast:

----------


## goldenera

Διάβασα μόλις ότι στην πρες κόνφερανς ο Μπεν Πακούλσκι είπε στον Μπανς Γουώρεν ότι στο Άρνολντ Κλάσικ (στο οποίο νίκησε ο Μπρανς), δεν άξιζε να βγει ούτε στην τριάδα......ε ρε βγάζουν γλώσα και τα νεούδια.

----------


## goldenera



----------


## sobral

είναι πραγματικά κρίμα που στοιχηματικά ο Μιχάλης δίνεται από 9ος κ κάτω. Τρελάθηκα με τις παραπάνω φώτος. Εκπληκτική συμμετρία!!! Οκ δεν έχει τις μάζες των άλλων αλλά είναι γεμάτος παντού δεν υστερεί κάπου εκτός από το μέγεθος. Φοβερά πόδια επίσης, άλλοι δεν τα έχουν. Τον  Centopani βλέπω φέτος να εμφανίζεται στα καλύτερα του, δείχνει πολύυυ καλός στις τελευταίες φώτος. Για να δούμε η ώρα πλησιάζει... :01. Wink:

----------


## Galthazar

Μπραβο ρε Μιχαλαρε!! Ο,τι καλυτερο...μακαρι να ανεβει εκει που αξιζει αυτη τη φορα!

Προβλεπεται φοβερος αγωνας φετος...οι περισσοτεροι βρισκονται σε καταπληκτικη κατασταση

----------


## vagg

> Από τα μάγουλα το λες?



oxi επειδη φοραει φουτερ με κουκουλα και απο πανω μπουφαν

----------


## grtech



----------


## sAVAZz

εχει και 2ο μερος???ολο οι ιδιοι και οι ιδιοι μιλησαν......

----------


## goldenera



----------


## Dreiko

ομολογω οτι οταν μπηκε ο δεινοσαυρος ανατριχιασα... :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Gaspari

Ναι ισχυει. περιμενα να μιλησει και ο μιχαλης. θα δειξει..ολα θα παιχτουν σε λιγες ωρες...  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## grtech

Το βίντεο είχε απόσπασμα απο την συνέντευξη και δεν είναι παρμένο απο την επίσημη αρχή IFBB αλλα απο βιντεοκάμερα. :01. Wink: 

Στη συνέντευξη τύπου, το Branch warren είπε πολλά, trash talk για το show και ειδικά του Wolf απο ένα σημείο και μετά του την είπε πολλή άσχημα.
Αμα παρατηρήσετε το βλέμμα του Γερμαναρα, είναι έτοιμος να σηκωθεί και να τον κατακεραυνώσει. 
Να τους δούμε τι έχουν πραγματικά να ''πουν'' και πάνω στην σκηνή. Γιατι εγώ βλέπω να τους έρχεται κεραμίδα αν δεν έχουν προετοιμαστεί 100% και θα είναι απο εκεί που δεν το περιμένουν.

Να θυμίσω οτι ο Κεφαλιανός είχε βγει μετα το περσινό Mr.O ''αν ξεχνάω κάτι συμπληρώστε''

7ος 2011 IFBB Sheru Classic Asian Grand Prix Pro Bodybuilding & Figure

8ος 2011 IFBB Arnold Classic Europe

9ος 2012 IFBB Arnold Classic

2ος 2012 IFBB Australian Pro Grand Prix XII

2ος 2012 IFBB FIBO Power Germany

1ος 2012 IFBB Mr. Europe Grand Prix



Σε κανένα διαγωνισμό δεν βγήκε εκτός δεκάδας και στους τρεις τελευταίους διαγωνισμούς ήταν δεύτερος, δεύτερος και πρώτος, δείχνοντας οτι φέτος έχει απίστευτη φόρμα και πάει τρένο.

Σύμφωνα με τις προβλέψεις που δίνουν τα site και που συμβαδίζουν πάνω κάτω με την περιρρέουσα ατμόσφαιρα η λίστα πάει κάπως έτσι

1. Phil Heath
2. 3. ανάμεσα σε Branch Warren,  Kai Greene
4. 5. Dennis Wolf, Evan Centopani.

6. 7. 8. Shawn Rhoden ?, Dexter Jackson , Freeman Toney ?

και απο 9 - 17 και κάτω οι υπόλοιποι Lionel Beyeke, Cedric McMillan, Hide Yamagishi, Bill Wilmore, Obaid Essa, Winklaar Roelly, Pakulski Ben, Smalls Fred, Michael Kefalianos.

Οι Toney Freeman Ben Pakulski Hidetada Yamagishi Fred Smalls προκλήθηκαν χωρίς να βγουν πρώτοι οι δεύτεροι σε κάποιο διαγωνισμό αλλά μέσα απο τους συνολικούς βαθμούς που είχαν βάση των συμμετοχών τους,

Από όλους αυτούς ο Μιχάλης έχει κερδίσει φέτος τους, Obaid Essa και Johnnie Jackson.

Κάνω αυθαίρετο υπολογισμό, απο τις τελευταίες φώτο που βγαίνουν στην φόρα ο Μιχάλης έχει πιάσει κορυφαία κατάσταση και σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω.

Βλέπει στα ίσα τους Lionel Beyeke, Cedric McMillan, Hide Yamagishi ''αν τον βαθμολογήσουν και φέτος κάτω απο την Ιαπωνική σαύρα ", Bill Wilmore, Obaid Essa, Smalls Fred.

Λογικά θα δώσει μάχη με  Freeman - Pakulski - Winklaar - Johnnie Jackson δηλαδή για θέσεις 11 έως 6.

Εύχομαι και πιστεύω στην καλύτερη περίπτωση για τον Mike που είναι εξάδα.

Αν και καμιά φορά οι Θεοί των Ελλήνων κάνουν χοντρές πλάκες και γίνονται πράγματα που ούτε και εμείς οι ίδιοι δεν τα πιστεύουμε.




 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## sAVAZz

Υπαρχει καπου ολοκληρη η συνέντευξη;

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## TheWorst

εχει πεσει αρκετα σε μαζες ο μαρτινεζ ή ειναι ι ιδεα μου ?

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ευχομαι στον Αυστραλο φετος να ειναι η χρονια του και να παρει καταταξη μεσα στην 15αδα ! Εξαλου αυτος δεν ειναι ο βασικος του αγωνας για το 2012.

Υπαρχουν πολυ καλυτεροι αθλητες στην κατηγορια 212 που ανετα εμπαιναν 10αδα στο μεγαλο παιχνιδι της βραδυας.

----------


## Dreiko

> εχει πεσει αρκετα σε μαζες ο μαρτινεζ ή ειναι ι ιδεα μου ?


μετα απο ολα αυτα που τραβαει λογικο δεν ειναι....μη σου πω οτι επρεπε να ηταν και χειροτερα...

----------


## chili

παιδια σημερα το βραδυ ειναι?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλή επιτυχία στον μιχάλη , είναι σε καλή φόρμα , έχει πάρα πολυ καλό διαχωρισμό στούς μυς , ίσως απο τούς κορυφαίους στο ολύμπια και μπορεί να μην έχει την εξωφρενική μάζα κάποιων , αλλα αν επικεντρωνόταν να βάλει παραπάνω κιλα τότε μόνο ζημια θα έκανε γιατι εκτός του ότι μετα απο κάποια ηλικία μπαίνουν δύσκολα , αλλα μπορεί 2 κιλα που ενω θα τον έδειχναν πιο μπαλαρισμένο να τον έχαναν την λεπτομέρεια και τον βαθύ διαχωρισμό , που αυτη μετράει και αναδεικνύει τον ββερ πάνω στην σκηνή , οι παραπάνω μάζες απλα χάνονται αν δεν υπάρχει σκληράδα .

απο κεί και πέρα μετράει το πώς πουλάει καλύτερα το σώμα του ο αθλητής και να αναδεικνύει τα δυνατά σημεία του και να κρύβει πιθανές αδυναμίες , αυτη άλλωστε είναι η φιλοσοφία του ββ που είναι άθλημα που κρίνετε με το μάτι .

πιστεύω και είμαι σίγουρος ότι στον αγώνα θα είναι ακόμη καλύτερος , γιατι η λεπτομέρειες της τελευταίας στιγμής το σωστο φόρτωμα των μυών και το στέγνωμα και η λεπτη επιδερμίδα αναδεικνύουν ακόμα καλύτερα το σώμα , όπως και ο σωστος φωτισμός γιατι αν σε φωτισμό δωματίου ξενοδοχείου δείχνει έτσι τότε στην σκηνή θα δείχνει ακόμη καλύτερος

----------


## grtech

> Υπαρχει καπου ολοκληρη η συνέντευξη;


2012 Olympia Press Conference Replay

1:45:30 μιλάει ο Κεφαλιανός.

----------


## pavlito10

ρε παιδια μπερδευτηκα
ξημερωματα σαββατου ειναι οι τελικοι(δηλαδη σε 8 περιπου ωρες) ή κυριακης?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Galthazar

ξημερωματα σαββατου γυρω στις 5 το πρωι το prejudging και ξημερωματα κυριακης γυρω στις 5 το πρωι οι τελικοι

----------


## GURU S.

προβλεψη:1 χιθ,2 γκριν,3 γουλφ,4 γουορεν,5 σεντοπανι,6 ντεξτερ.7 πακουλσκι 8 λιονελ 9 ροντεν 10 φριμαν

----------


## goldenera

Φίλε grtech αυτός που έβαλε φωτιά στην κουβέντα ήταν ο Ben Pakulski ο οποίος είπε ότι ο Warren δε θα έπρεπε να είχε τερματίσει ούτε καν στους 3 πρώτους στο Άρνολντ Κλάσικ. Ο Wolf φάνηκε να δυσανασχετεί λέγοντας ότι έχει βγει 2 φορές 2ος σε Άρνολντ κλάσικ (υπονοόντας ότι θα έπρεπε να είχε βγει 1ος σε κάποιο ή και στα 2), και επίσης όταν ρωτήθηκε από τον παρουσιαστή Τσικερέλο αν πιστεύει ότι μπορεί να νικήσει τον Warren είπε: βεβαίως (και καλά έκανε). Από την άλλη ο Warren είπε επί του θέματος ότι όποτε έχει χάσει σε αγώνα ποτέ δεν έχει διαμαρτυρηθεί, και απλά επιστρέφει στο γυμναστήριο και κάνει τα πάντα για να πάει καλύτερα στον επόμενο αγώνα. Και συνεχίζοντας είπε ότι ο Wolf εφόσον δεν νίκησε σε κάποιο από τα 2 Άρνολτ σημαίνει ότι κάτι δεν κάνει καλά και θα πρέπει να δει τί φταίει. Δηλαδή νομίζω ότι ούτε προκλητικός ήταν ούτε εριστικός. Ο Pakulski για εμένα ήταν αγενής και θρασύς. Βέβαια για άλλους μπορεί να δείχνει ειλικρίνεια, αλλά αν έχεις κάτι να πεις δείξτο μέσα στον αγώνα και κλείσε στόματα με το σώμα σου.
Λοιπόν δε σας βλέπω ζωηρούς για το Ολύμπια ρε παιδιά :01. Mr. Green:  Άρα σήμερα στις 5:00 τα ξημερώματα έχουμε το prejudging έτσι? Ποιός θα σηκωθεί να το δεί? Καλή φάση. Καφεδάκι, καναπεδάκι και θέαμα. Και ταυτόχρονα συνδεδεμένοι στο bodybuilding.gr για σχόλια μεταξύ μας. Μήπως οι κύριοι διαχειριστές να οργάνωναν ένα live chat? :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Εντάξει άπαιχτος ο Τζόνι Τζάκσον. χαλαρός,έβγαλε την μπλούζα και πόζαρε διασκεδάζοντας του θαυμαστές δείνοντας άλλη διάσταση στην press conferance. Εν τω μεταξύ τον είδα σε ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ κατάσταση :03. Thumb up:

----------


## billy89

Από τις φώτο που είδα, αν κάποιος απ όλους δεν έπρεπε να μιλάει είναι ο Pakulski!

Εγώ φίλε goldenera λέω να σηκωθώ, άντε αν όχι 5, 5.30!

----------


## goldenera

Παίδες μην υποτιμούμαι και τον *Ronny Rockel*, ο οποίος έχει μεγάλη εμπείρια, και αν έχει πιάσει καλή φόρμα, μπορεί να βρεθεί άνετα στην 1η εξάδα :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

> Από τις φώτο που είδα, αν κάποιος απ όλους δεν έπρεπε να μιλάει είναι ο Pakulski!
> 
> Εγώ φίλε goldenera λέω να σηκωθώ, άντε αν όχι 5, 5.30!



Οκ ραντεβού στο bodybuilding.gr :01. Wink:  Άλλοοοοοοοοοοοοοοος?

----------


## pavlito10

μεσα και γω!!! :01. Razz: 
αλλα που θα μιλαμε εφοσον το τσατ θα ειναι κλειστο????

----------


## grtech

> Φίλε grtech αυτός που έβαλε φωτιά στην κουβέντα ήταν ο Ben Pakulski ο οποίος είπε ότι ο Warren δε θα έπρεπε να είχε τερματίσει ούτε καν στους 3 πρώτους στο Άρνολντ Κλάσικ. Ο Wolf φάνηκε να δυσανασχετεί λέγοντας ότι έχει βγει 2 φορές 2ος σε Άρνολντ κλάσικ (υπονοόντας ότι θα έπρεπε να είχε βγει 1ος σε κάποιο ή και στα 2), και επίσης όταν ρωτήθηκε από τον παρουσιαστή Τσικερέλο αν πιστεύει ότι μπορεί να νικήσει τον Warren είπε: βεβαίως (και καλά έκανε). Από την άλλη ο Warren είπε επί του θέματος ότι όποτε έχει χάσει σε αγώνα ποτέ δεν έχει διαμαρτυρηθεί, και απλά επιστρέφει στο γυμναστήριο και κάνει τα πάντα για να πάει καλύτερα στον επόμενο αγώνα. Και συνεχίζοντας είπε ότι ο Wolf εφόσον δεν νίκησε σε κάποιο από τα 2 Άρνολτ σημαίνει ότι κάτι δεν κάνει καλά και θα πρέπει να δει τί φταίει. Δηλαδή νομίζω ότι ούτε προκλητικός ήταν ούτε εριστικός. Ο Pakulski για εμένα ήταν αγενής και θρασύς. Βέβαια για άλλους μπορεί να δείχνει ειλικρίνεια, αλλά αν έχεις κάτι να πεις δείξτο μέσα στον αγώνα και κλείσε στόματα με το σώμα σου.
> Λοιπόν δε σας βλέπω ζωηρούς για το Ολύμπια ρε παιδιά Άρα σήμερα στις 5:00 τα ξημερώματα έχουμε το prejudging έτσι? Ποιός θα σηκωθεί να το δεί? Καλή φάση. Καφεδάκι, καναπεδάκι και θέαμα. Και ταυτόχρονα συνδεδεμένοι στο bodybuilding.gr για σχόλια μεταξύ μας. Μήπως οι κύριοι διαχειριστές να οργάνωναν ένα live chat?


Έλα φίλε μου μαζί σου, πρωτεινούλα και viewing the prejudging show.  :02. Welcome: 

Αυτά που ειπώθηκαν απο όλους που μπήκαν στην διαδικασία για ψευτοαψιμαχίες ήταν καθαρά show, σιγά και μην αρπαχτούν μεταξύ τους κοτζάμ επαγγελματίες και για αυτό υπήρχε αυτό το παιχνίδι απο τους παρουσιαστές, να ανέβει και λίγο ο κόσμος.

Τώρα το warren έχει ένα στυλ γαμάουα όπως και να το κάνουμε σε όλες του τις απαντήσεις, δεν δίνω μια για το τι λέει ο χιθ, δίνω υποδείξεις του στυλ εγώ δεν κλαίγομαι σαν τον wolf, εδω είναι διαγωνισμός bodybuilding και όχι για χορεύτριες λες και ο λύκος και ο Pakulski είναι μπαλαρίνες και τώρα πρωτοβγήκαν στην σκηνή κλπ.

Γνώμη μου είναι οτι ηταν trash talk καθαρά για το show, παρόλα αυτά δες το βλέμμα που ρίχνει ο λύκος στον κοντό.

----------


## goldenera

Mωρέ τον κοιτάει, τον ξεκοιτάει, άμα σηκωθεί πάνω ο 'κοντός' όπως τον λες,(άκου εκεί κοντός.....δηλ. εμείς οι κοντοί άνθρωποι δεν είμαστε? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: ) θα τρέχει και δεν θα φτάνει ο λύκος :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  Σοβαρά τώρα είναι και το στυλ του Γουώρεν τέτοιο, αλλά παίζει ρόλο και την ψυχολογία που θα βγάλει ο καθένας, για να επιβληθεί στον άλλο :01. Wink:  Κάτι ήξερε ο Άρνολντ που ήτανε μανούλα σε αυτά :01. Wink: 
Από ότι είδα μόλις σε 2 ώρες και 6 λεπτά ξεκινάει η live μετάδοση. Το prejudging  θα είναι σίγουρα στις 05:00 ώρα Ελλάδος ή θα ξυπνήσουμε τσάμπα?

----------


## grtech

EEEE LOL  :01. ROFL: όλοι παιδιά του Θεού είμαστε  :01. Mr. Green: 

Απλά εγώ βάζω υποτιμητικά επίθετα στον Γουώρεν για δεν τον πολύ γουστάρω  :01. Razz: , θέ να είμαι σε μια μεριά με κανένα αεροβόλο την ώρα που πατά τις πόζες να του ζεματάω τα jumboαυτιά του  :08. Turtle: 

3 και 30 Σουηδία, 4 και 30 Ελλάδα έτσι λέει το site τουλάχιστο. Εγώ λέω να το πάω σερί

----------


## goldenera

Φωτό από βασικά φαβορί για την κατηγορία κάτω των 212:

Henry



Lewis



'Tricky' Jackson



Raymond



Corea

----------


## goldenera

> EEEE LOL όλοι παιδιά του Θεού είμαστε 
> 
> Απλά εγώ βάζω υποτιμητικά επίθετα στον Γουώρεν για δεν τον πολύ γουστάρω , θέ να είμαι σε μια μεριά με κανένα αεροβόλο την ώρα που πατά τις πόζες να του ζεματάω τα jumboαυτιά του


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  Γιατί βρε δεν τον πας? Τον έχεις δει τί ωραία προπονείται? :08. Turtle:  Οκ γούστα είναι! Ποιός σου αρέσει?

----------


## grtech

Γιάννη να σε πω την αμαρτία μου κανένα , τα σώματα σε αυτά τα κυβικά μου φαντάζουν αφύσικα.  :01. Mr. Green: 

Τον Κεφαλιανό υποστηρίζω επειδή είναι Έλληνας.

Έχει μια επιπλέον αγωνία γιατί έχω βάλει στοίχημα με κάτι άλλους πωρωμένους με το άθλημα Σουηδούς.  :08. Turtle: 

Για πες, εσύ ποιόν έχεις προτίμηση; καλά, μην πεις τον Γουώρεν αυτός, είπαμε έχει μαλώσει με την τεχνική σωστής εκτέλεσης των ασκήσεων, τώρα αν του βγαίνει αυτό που κάνει είναι άλλου παπα ευαγγέλιο

----------


## Dreiko

> Φωτό από βασικά φαβορί για την κατηγορία κάτω των 212:


oι γαμπες του Lewis ειναι τεραστιες... :02. Shock:

----------


## outnumb

για αυτους που προκειται να ξενυχτησουν, να ξερετε οτι το show θα κρατησει τουλαχιστον 2 ωρες

----------


## goldenera

> oι γαμπες του Lewis ειναι τεραστιες...


Εδώ είμαστε, εδώ είμαστε????? Καλώς τα παιδιά :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera

> Γιάννη να σε πω την αμαρτία μου κανένα , τα σώματα σε αυτά τα κυβικά μου φαντάζουν αφύσικα. 
> 
> Τον Κεφαλιανό υποστηρίζω επειδή είναι Έλληνας.
> 
> Έχει μια επιπλέον αγωνία γιατί έχω βάλει στοίχημα με κάτι άλλους πωρωμένους με το άθλημα Σουηδούς. 
> 
> Για πες, εσύ ποιόν έχεις προτίμηση; καλά, μην πεις τον Γουώρεν αυτός, είπαμε έχει μαλώσει με την τεχνική σωστής εκτέλεσης των ασκήσεων, τώρα αν του βγαίνει αυτό που κάνει είναι άλλου παπα ευαγγέλιο



Καλά για τον Μιχάλη δεν το συζητάμε!!! Ρεαλιστικά μιλώντας αν πάρει μια θέση στη δεκάδα θα είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Με τους Σουηδούς τί στοίχημα έχεις βάλει? Κοίτα σέβομαι πολύ τον Γουώρεν, γιατί έχει καταφέρει να πάει ψηλά, αν και το σωματότυπο του δεν τον έχει βοηθήσει, με πολύ δουλειά και ιδρώτα. Και οι προπονήσεις του με το Τζόνι προσωπικά με πορώνουν και με ενθουσιάζουν. Ε γνώρισα και το Τζόνι φέτος από κοντά και μου έκανε πάρα πολύ καλή εντύπωση, οπότε να μην υποστηρίξω τον φιλαράκο του τον Μπρανς? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  Επίσης συμπαθώ τον Centopani και πάω πολύ και τον Winklaar. Αντικειμενικά θεωρώ σίγουρη τη νίκη του Heath, και μου είναι εντελώς αδιάφοροι ο Γουλφ, και ίσως και αντιπαθητικός ο Καί Γκρην οι οποίοι όμως θα πλασαριστούν όπως όλα δείχνουν στις ψηλές θέσεις, Για να δούμε :01. Unsure:

----------


## Dreiko

> μεσα και γω!!!
> αλλα που θα μιλαμε εφοσον το τσατ θα ειναι κλειστο????


παιδια οσο γι'αυτο...
Καλο θα ηταν ο,τι εχει να κανει αποκλειστικα με τον αγωνα να γραφεται εδω.
Αν κατι ειναι σχολιο του στυλ,τι κομματος ειναι η ταδε bikini...(  :01. Razz:  )
Να γραφεται στα εκτος θεματος,για να μη γινει κουραστικο το τοπικ,με "ανουσια" ποστ στους αναγνωστες.... :08. Toast:

----------


## grtech

> Καλά για τον Μιχάλη δεν το συζητάμε!!!  Ρεαλιστικά μιλώντας αν πάρει μια θέση στη δεκάδα θα είμαι πολύ  ευχαριστημένος. Με τους Σουηδούς τί στοίχημα έχεις βάλει? Κοίτα σέβομαι  πολύ τον Γουώρεν, γιατί έχει καταφέρει να πάει ψηλά, αν και το  σωματότυπο του δεν τον έχει βοηθήσει, με πολύ δουλειά και ιδρώτα. Και οι  προπονήσεις του με το Τζόνι προσωπικά με πορώνουν και με ενθουσιάζουν. Ε  γνώρισα και το Τζόνι φέτος από κοντά και μου έκανε πάρα πολύ καλή  εντύπωση, οπότε να μην υποστηρίξω τον φιλαράκο του τον Μπρανς?


Ωραίος  :08. Toast: .

Τότε δεν ξανασχολιάζω το Γουώρεν  :01. Mr. Green:  για να μην σε στεναχωρώ.

Εγώ έδωσα
1. Phil Heath
2. Branch Warren
3. Kai Greene
4. Dennis Wolf
5. Evan Centopani
6. Dexter Jackson

Το 5 και το 6 φέτος είναι δύσκολη πρόβλεψη σε σχέση με πέρσι και τον Jackson πολλοί τον έχουν ξεγραμμένο αλλα δεν ξέρω πες το διαίσθηση ''γιατί δεν έχει δηλώσει κάτι τέτοιο'' φέτος νομίζω θα ήθελε παρα πολύ μια τελευταία καλή παράσταση πριν αποχωρήσει και κάτι μου λέει οτι έχει πιάσει άριστη για τα δεδομένα του φόρμα.
Θα δείξει, 30 λεπτά ακόμα.  :05. Biceps: 

Σωστός Dreiko :03. Thumb up: , καλύτερα η συνέχεια στα οφ τοπικ.

----------


## goldenera

Τον rockell δεν μου τον έχεις βάλει πουθενά :01. Unsure:  Όχι αγόρι μου, χώστα στον Μπρανς δεν πειράζει, δε με στεναχωρεί καθόλου :01. Mr. Green:  Θα γελάσουμε μετά το Ολύμπια :01. Wink:

----------


## Galthazar

για παμε  :08. Toast:

----------


## ska

η κατηγορια 212 τι ακριβως ειναι,εχει καποια συγκεκριμενα κριτηρια συμμετοχης?

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Έλα άρχισε η ΜΑΧΗ!!!
Το φετινό Olympia έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον μιάς και δεν διαγωνίζεται ο Cutler ο οποίος αποτελούσε το κορυφαίο φαβορί των τελευταίων ετών...
Θεωρώ(όπως οι περισσότεροι) ότι η τριάδα θα είναι    Heath  ,  Kai   ,   Warren,   αν και πολύ θέλω να το πάρει ο Κάι φέτος! :08. Turtle: 
Για να δούμε τι κατάσταση θα πιάσουν τα θηρία!!!!!!!

----------


## goldenera

> η κατηγορια 212 τι ακριβως ειναι,εχει καποια συγκεκριμενα κριτηρια συμμετοχης?


Ναι, να είναι το βάρος σου κάτω των 212 pounds.

----------


## sAVAZz

Βλέπω έχει γυναίκες τωρα οι άνδρες το κανονικό βγηκαν ;

----------


## amateur666

oxi γα***ω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

Τώρα θα βγουν :03. Thumb up:

----------


## aqua_bill

link έχουμε?

----------


## goldenera

http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2012-olympia-webcast/

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Αντε ...ξημερωσε...

----------


## tomaxok

καλημαερα.ρε παιδια δεν δειχνει

----------


## goldenera

Καλημέρα σας! Δείχνει διαφημίσεις, και σε λίγο ξεκινά :01. Wink:

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## aqua_bill

ενα χαλι ειναι ο γορεν. χαλια δέρμα καο πολυ νερο ρε παιδι μου.0 λεπτομερια

----------


## goldenera

Τον περίμενα καλύτερο τον Centopani....ποζάρισμα χάλια :01. Sad:

----------


## TheWorst

ο μαικ πολυ καλος παντως..

----------


## aqua_bill

φοβερη  φορμα ο μιχαλης πολυ ωραια κατω πλατη..ενα μικρο θεματακι με την κοιλια και το ποζαρισμα εδειχνε να μην ειναι σίγουρος...ειπαν και from greece.

----------


## goldenera

Όταν πατάει ο Μιχάλης μεταμορφώνεται. Σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση!!!!

----------


## aqua_bill

το πιο ευκολο ολυμπια φέτος. περιμενα καλυτερη φορμα από το φιλ ο οποιος θα το παρει περιπατο λογο τρομερου ογκου αλλα ηθελα πιο πολυ ξυράφισμα

----------


## TheWorst

κι εγω περιμενα κατι καλυτερο απο τον φιλ. Μπορει να'ναι η ιδεα μου ή κραταει και καποια νερα στην κατω πλατη.

----------


## Dreiko

παιδια αν καποιος δεν ειναι 100% ειναι ο Branch....
Ο Heath και ο Kai ειναι το 1 και 2 πιθανοτατα φετος....

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Για εμενα ο Μιχαλης αξιζει να μπει στην εξαδα,αρκει να κοιταξει καποιος αυστηρα και αντικειμενικα τα δεδομενα και ολα τα κριτηρια,ξεχνωντας τα ονοματα.
Ο Γκρην αν ειχε εκμεταλευτει σωστα τα γενετικα προσοντα του(με καλυτερη προπονηση),θα μπορουσε να νικησει.
Φυσικα ο Χηθ ειναι ανετα πρωτος.

----------


## argyrakis

το Μιχαλη το εριξαν πολυ για εμενα ηταν για δεκαδα

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Έχουμε και λέμε(σύμφωνα με τα προκριματικά):1ος Heath,2ος Greene,3ος Warren,4ος Wolf(3η και 4η θέση άνετα αλλάζουν)και ακολουθούν(όχι απαραίτητα με την σειρά που τους γράφω) Dexter,Rhoden,Centopani,Pakulski,Yamagishi,Beyeke(καλό σχήμα αλλά μέτρια κατάσταση) οι οποίοι είναι καλύτεροι από τον Κεφαλιανό,πού να τοποθετηθεί ο Μιχάλης εντός εξάδας όπως αναφέρθηκε πιό πάνω???!!!Δεν γίνεται με τίποτα λόγω έλειψης συμμετρίας και σχήματος,καλή κατάσταση μεν αλλά αν λάβουμε υπ'οψιν τα υπόλοιπα,μάλλον με το ζόρι θα τον βάλουν στους 13-14...

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Επίσης ο Κάι βρίσκεται εκεί που βρίσκεται επειδή πράγματι ρίχνει όλο το βάρος σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα(προπόνηση,διατροφή,βοηθήματα,γενικά σωστή προσέγγιση στο ΒΒ)και όχι λόγω γενετικών χαρισμάτων διότι ΔΕΝ έχει ιδιαίτερα γενετικά χαρίσματα!

----------


## panakos

απο καποιες φωτο που ειδα ο και ηταν σχεδον καλυτερος σε ολα απο  τον φιλ!
για μενα αυτος πρεπει να το παρει,αλλα λογικα θα το δωσουν στον φιλ...για να δουμε!!!

----------


## NASSER

> Έχουμε και λέμε(σύμφωνα με τα προκριματικά):1ος Heath,2ος Greene,3ος Warren,4ος Wolf(3η και 4η θέση άνετα αλλάζουν)και ακολουθούν(όχι απαραίτητα με την σειρά που τους γράφω) Dexter,Rhoden,Centopani,Pakulski,Yamagishi,Beyeke(καλό σχήμα αλλά μέτρια κατάσταση) οι οποίοι είναι καλύτεροι από τον Κεφαλιανό,πού να τοποθετηθεί ο Μιχάλης εντός εξάδας όπως αναφέρθηκε πιό πάνω???!!!Δεν γίνεται με τίποτα λόγω έλειψης συμμετρίας και σχήματος,καλή κατάσταση μεν αλλά αν λάβουμε υπ'οψιν τα υπόλοιπα,μάλλον με το ζόρι θα τον βάλουν στους 13-14...





> Επίσης ο Κάι βρίσκεται εκεί που βρίσκεται επειδή πράγματι ρίχνει όλο το βάρος σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα(προπόνηση,διατροφή,βοηθήματα,γενικά σωστή προσέγγιση στο ΒΒ)και όχι λόγω γενετικών χαρισμάτων διότι ΔΕΝ έχει ιδιαίτερα γενετικά χαρίσματα!


Δεν είδα τίποτα γιατί προηγείται η πρωινή αερόβια  :01. Mr. Green:  Ο Μένιος πάντως με τις περιγραφές του μου έδωσε μια αντικειμενική εικόνα της κατάστασης.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jeffpapadopoulos

παιδια τα αποτελεσματα δν βγηκαν ????

----------


## Galthazar

Δεν πιστευω με τιποτα οτι ο Yamagishi ειναι καλυτερος του Μιχαλη...ο Κεφαλιανος εχει πιασει πολυ καλυτερη αποδοση φετος! Αλλα και παλι δεν νομιζω να πλασαριστει τοσο πολυ για τρεις λογους: 1) λογω των καλυτερων ονοματων απο αυτον που αγωνιζονται εκει, 2) λογω του μετριου (αλλα καπως πιο βελτιωμενου) ποζαρισματος του και 3) δυστυχως λογω του υψους του.

Ο Χιθ το παιρνει αερα, δευτερος ο Γκριν και 3 θεση Γουαρεν Γουλφ που προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσε κανεις απο τους δυο..τους περιμενα καλυτερους!

----------


## s0k0s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5vV...yer_embedded#!

----------


## xristosgaz

Παιδια δεν ειμαι κριτης αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γτ λεμε  οτι ο φιλ ειναι καλυτερος του καϊ,φετος ο καϊ ειναι εμφανως βελτιωμενος και πιο κομμενος απο τον χιθ με λιγοτερα νερα.Πολυ καλυτερη οψη και σκληραδα σε πλατη και τετρακεφαλα σε πλαϊνες ποζες αλλα και σε μπροστινες.Στις μονες ποζες που μπορω να πω οτι κερδιζει ο φιλ ειναι οι πισω που υπερεχει λογω γενετικα πιο καλοστημενης πλατης.Για μενα αν δεν βελτιωθει κατι στους τελικους στον χιθ ο καϊ ειναι καλυτερος και αν το παρει ο χιθ θα το παρει λογω δημοσιων σχεσεων και χορηγων

----------


## NASSER

xristosgaz τώρα είδα το βίντεο και εγω και εν μέρη συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αλλά κάπου το χάνει ο Kai.
Καλύτερα γενετικά έχει o Heath αλλά χάνει με μάζες στη πλάτη, ενώ υπερτερεί σε σχήμα χεριών, ώμων και τραπεζοειδή που δεν έχει ο Kai και χαλάνε την όψη της πλάτης.
O Kai είναι πιο κομμένος αλλά δείχνει πιο μαλακός και αυτό είναι μείον. Φυσικα δεν έχουμε και τα αποτελέσματα απο τα προημιτελικά, αλλά αν η διαφορά είναι ελάχιστη μεταξυ των δυο, στα τελικά με καλύτερη εικόνα και των δυο, ο Kai μπορεί να το πάρει. Αν δεν το πάρει φέτος, δύσκολα κάποιος θα το πάρει από τον Ηeath για τα επόμενα 2-3 χρόνια.

----------


## sAVAZz

τι peek ειναι αυτο π κανει ο δικεφαλος του και.... :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Dr.Dre

heath παλι φετος πιστευω
αν και ο Green ειναι εμφανως ποιο βελτιωμενος απο περισυ :08. Toast:

----------


## vagg

παμε ρε kai...μην το παρει παλι ο νεροβραστος

----------


## thegravijia

> παμε ρε kai...μην το παρει παλι ο νεροβραστος


xaxa :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Παιδια δεν ειμαι κριτης αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γτ λεμε  οτι ο φιλ ειναι καλυτερος του καϊ,φετος ο καϊ ειναι εμφανως βελτιωμενος και πιο κομμενος απο τον χιθ με λιγοτερα νερα.Πολυ καλυτερη οψη και σκληραδα σε πλατη και τετρακεφαλα σε πλαϊνες ποζες αλλα και σε μπροστινες.Στις μονες ποζες που μπορω να πω οτι κερδιζει ο φιλ ειναι οι πισω που υπερεχει λογω γενετικα πιο καλοστημενης πλατης.Για μενα αν δεν βελτιωθει κατι στους τελικους στον χιθ ο καϊ ειναι καλυτερος και αν το παρει ο χιθ θα το παρει λογω δημοσιων σχεσεων και χορηγων


ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ!!!Που βλεπουν οτι ο ΧΙΘ ειναι καλυτερος του ΓΚΡΗΝ??????????

----------


## billy89

Πέρα από ώμους - τραπέζιους πολύ καλύτερη λεπτομέρεια από τον kai... Ότι πατούσε καρούμπαλα βγαίνανε. Και κάτω πλάτη 2 κλάσεις πάνω, απίστευτος διαχωρισμός και καθαρότητα.

----------


## goldenera

Παίδες ,όποιος με σιγουριά έχει ξεκαθαρίσει τί ώρα Ελλάδος θα ξεκινήσουν οι τελικοί ας το αναφέρει για να ξέρουμε.

----------


## vagg

> ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ!!!Που βλεπουν οτι ο ΧΙΘ ειναι καλυτερος του ΓΚΡΗΝ??????????


ελα ντε..μεχρι και στο μαλλι καλυτερος ειναι :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Επίσης για την κατηγορία κάτω των 212, πότε θα γίνει ο αγώνας?

----------


## vagg

.

----------


## STIVAS

O Χιθ έχει κάνει ώμους από άλλον πλανήτη. Μπορεί να πάρει το Ολύμπια μόνο με αυτούς τους ώμους και τους τραπεζοειδείς για πλάκα.  Στα άλλα είναι ποιο κομμένος ο Kai αλλά πάντα κάνει κάτι  λάθος και όταν φτάνει στο Olympia και είναι να κριθεί στην λεπτομέρεια δεν υποστηρίζει την όποια ανωτερότητα που έχει από τους άλλους με την ανάλογη σκληράδα.

----------


## marvin

Θα μου επιτρεψετε να πω πως ενω δεν γνωριζω τους ακριβεις ορους αλλα και  τα κριτηρια,ομως  σε ολες τις φωτο ο Χιθ μου βγαζει μια ποιοτητα που δεν την εχει ο Κα'ι' οσο καλος και να ειναι απο περυσι. :08. Turtle:

----------


## magavaTOUT



----------


## Dreiko

*Nα σημειωσω οτι αναλυτικο φωτορεπορταζ θα ακολουθησει μετα το τελος των τελικων...* :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Gorgojola

o kai εφερε τα πανω κατω guys τρομερο conditioning να δουμε αν τα γονιδια του heath(ομοι και τραπεζωειδεις βγαλμενοι απο κομικ :02. Shock: ) θα τον κρατησουν mr o
δε ηταν περιεργο που δεν καλεσαν δευτερη φορα και τους υπολοιπους για περετερο συγκρησεις κ μονο αυτους τους 2?

----------


## goldenera

Εμένα μου φάνηκε ότι έχει κλείσει αρκετά η ψαλίδα μεταξύ Heath και Kai. Μην απορήσετε αν στους τελικούς έχουμε καμιά έκπληξη. Απογοήτευση για Γουλφ και Σεντοπανί νομίζω για τους οποίους υπήρχαν προσδοκίες για πιο ψηλά. Έκπληξη ο ρούκι Rhoden o οποίος φαίνεται να πλασάρεται στην 1η εξάδα. Προσωπικά αυτοί που μου προκάλεσαν την πιο θετική εντύπωση όταν πρωτοβγήκαν ήταν ο Τζόνι Τζάκσον με άψογο κορμό, και ο Πακούλσκι με τα τρομερά του πόδια. Τελικά από ότι υπολόγισα, 04:30 θα αρχίσει η live μετάδοση και πάλι με σειρά αγώνων:

1) Η κατηγορία γυναικών (figure)

2) Η κατηγορία των αντρών κάτω των 212 

3) Οι τελικοί των αντρών (άνω των 212)

----------


## goldenera

> o kai εφερε τα πανω κατω guys τρομερο conditioning να δουμε αν τα γονιδια του heath(ομοι και τραπεζωειδεις βγαλμενοι απο κομικ) θα τον κρατησουν mr o
> δε ηταν περιεργο που δεν καλεσαν δευτερη φορα και τους υπολοιπους για περετερο συγκρησεις κ μονο αυτους τους 2?


Όχι περίεργο, διότι από ότι φαίνεται έχουν ξεχωρίσει και κατ'επέκταση κλειδώσει την 1η και 2η θέση. Ήταν ξεκάθαρο για τους κριτές οπότε δεν υπήρχε λόγος να τους ξανασυγκρίνουν με άλλους :01. Wink:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Δεν είδα τίποτα γιατί προηγείται η πρωινή αερόβια  Ο Μένιος πάντως με τις περιγραφές του μου έδωσε μια αντικειμενική εικόνα της κατάστασης.


Για να δούμε ρε Νάσσερ τι θα γίνει αύριο στον τελικό...
Πάντως ενώ ο Kai στην αρχή έδειχνε πολύ μικρός σε σύγκριση με τον Heath,όσο περνούσαν τα λεπτά και ιδιαίτερα στην τελευταία σύγκριση με τον Heath(που ήταν μονάχα οι δυό τους)έδειχνε πιό γεμάτος!
Πάλι καλά γιατί όταν τον είδα στην αρχή(τον Kai)τρόμαξα,ήταν πολύ μικρός,σκέφτηκα ότι ούτε 3άδα δεν μπαίνει...
Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι συγκριτικά με προηγούμενους διαγωνισμούς,οι αθλητές πλέον άνετα ρισκάρουν τη μάζα προκειμένου να εμφανιστούν σε άριστη κατάσταση,παρ'όλο που τους κοστίζει σε μέγεθος!Τρανταχτό παράδειγμα ο Wolf κλπ.
Πάντως στον τελικό σίγουρα θα εμφανιστούν πιό γεμάτοι!Περιμένω να δώ Wolf και Centopani,πως θα δείξει το σώμα τους αύριο μετά από το γέμισμα του τελικού!!!

----------


## NASSER

Μένιο εγω περίμενα περισσότερα απο τον Heath αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε ο Heath είναι πιο σκληρός με λιγότερα νερά. Ίσως το τελικό αποτέλεσμα να έχει ήδη κριθεί.

----------


## Galthazar

ο kai ειναι καλυτερος του heath μονο στο θεμα πλατης πιστευω...σε ολα τα αλλα υπερτερει ο χιθ, αλλοτε πολυ αλλοτε λιγο στις λεπτομεριες

----------


## thegravijia

**

*BenPak vs Branch  - legs*

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ελεος...πώς καταντησε ετσι ο Γουορεν...πρεπει να αποσυρθει επιτελους....το σωμα του δειχνει τοσο κουρασμενο...ουτε σχηματα ωραια,ουτε conditioning ουτε τπτ...μια ορθια αποτυχια :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## thegravijia

^^ ναι αλλα συνεχως καλες θεσεις περνει οποτε γιατι να φυγει..

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Σε αυτες τις φωτο  νομιζω διαλυονται πλεον οποιες αμφιβολιες για την υπεροχη του χιθ , αν κ δεν ειναι στην ιδια κατασταση με το προηγουμενο Μρ Ο που νομιζες οτι αμα τον ακουμπουσης θα κοπεις.
Για να δουμε ομως στον τελικο.

----------


## ggeorge

ειδικα στην τελευταία φωτογραφία είναι η μερα με τη νυχτα.... Τεραστια διαφορά....  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

στην τελευταια φωτο ο Κai ποζαρει σα γκομενα...δειτε τη διαφορα...ημαρτον.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> στην τελευταια φωτο ο Κai ποζαρει σα γκομενα...δειτε τη διαφορα...ημαρτον.


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  Δηλαδη πως ποζαρουν οι γκομενες;  Για να καταλαβουμε κ εμεις!  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## vaggan

ετσι οπως βλεπω παντα τις φωτο δεν εχω δει βιντεο:δικεφαλα και ειδικα τρικεφαλα,πλατη και γαμπες υπερισχυει κατα κρατος το εμπρος ανοιγμα του και γκρην ειναι καταπληκτικο..δινω μονο τους ωμους σαν προβαδισμα στον χηθ και το οτι ειναι πιο καλαισθητος στο ματι πραγματικο μπασταρδεμα ρονι κολεμαν και φλεξ γουιλερ

----------


## al1975

> ελεος...πώς καταντησε ετσι ο Γουορεν...πρεπει να αποσυρθει επιτελους....το σωμα του δειχνει τοσο κουρασμενο...ουτε σχηματα ωραια,ουτε conditioning ουτε τπτ...μια ορθια αποτυχια


Συμφωνω... Τι σκαλωμα με τον Γουορεν...

Και γιατι παίρνει τέτοιες θεσεις;

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Mα κοιτα τον πώς ποζαρει...ο αλλος ποζαρει με τα χερια θεάνοιχτα και αυτος τα μαζευει μπροστα κλειστα.Αδικει τον εαυτο του ετσι.Αν ποζαρε παρομοια με τον Χιθ θα ηταν καλυτερα τα πραγματα γιαυτον και δε ακουγαμε τοσο ευκολο σχολια τυπου "τον εχει για πλακα ο Χιθ στην most musc...","τον παταει για πλακα σε αυτη την ποζα","καθαρα νικητης ο Χιθ..." κτλ. Γιατι αν μη τι αλλο,η ποζα αυτη ειναι η πιο εντυπωσιακη γενικα.

Συγκριτικα με το Χιθ εδω ποζαρει "φλωρικα"...ο Χιθ ποζαρει εχοντας beast mode: on.
Μια ζωη ο Κai αδικουσε τον εαυτο του...ελεος.

----------


## beefmeup

ο γουορεν εδω η δεν εχει ολοκληρωσει την ποζα η κατι παει στραβα με την πλατη του..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

στο gh15 αναφερει καποιος για προβλημα εκει στο δεξι lat του Γουορεν.Κατι σαν του Coleman λογικα,δε το συγκρατησα.

----------


## pavlito10

ειδικος δεν ειμαι,αλλα στα ματια μου ο ΚΑΙ φενεται καλυτερος εκτος απο τους ωμους που ο ΧΙΘ ειναι πραγματικα αλλου.....

----------


## NASSER

Πάντως αυτό το Olympia το περίμενα πιο εντυπωσιακό. Εκτός από τη δυάδα για τη πρωτιά οι υπόλοιποι θα καταταγούν σχετικά εύκολα. Και το κακό είναι πως άλλη εντύπωση μας έδιναν κατά τη διάρκεια της προετοιμασίας τους και άλλη επί σκηνής. 
Οι παλιές φουρνιές καλό είναι να αποσυρθούν γιατί δεν έχουν να αποδείξουν τίποτα παραπάνω. Τους εκτιμάμε και τους αγαπάμε αλλά δεν θέλω να δω τον Branch να ανεβαίνει στη σκηνή διαλυμένος, τον Dexter και τον Freeman ίδιους και χειρότερους.

----------


## STIVAS

> ο γουορεν εδω η δεν εχει ολοκληρωσει την ποζα η κατι παει στραβα με την πλατη του..


Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει ολοκληρώσει την πόζα του αλλά συνήθως μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό εύκολα όταν δεν τοποθετείς και τους δύο ώμους σωστά, ισορροπημένα και αναλογικά πίσω και το κάνεις βιαστικά αλλά σίγουρα είναι περίεργο να την πάθει κάποιος έτσι σε επίπεδο MrO.
Δυστυχώς αν ο φωτογράφος δεν είναι bodybuilder μπορεί να τραβήξει την φώτο ένα δεύτερο πιο πριν και να σε κάνει να δείχνεις σαν… όπως είπε ο cobra.
Δεν μπορείς  να κρίνεις από τις φώτο αν δεν έχει ολοκληρώσει και κορυφώσει ο άλλος την πόζα 100%, και συνήθως οι φωτογράφοι τραβάνε κατάριπας και διαλέγουν μία και την δημοσιοποιούν.

----------


## GURU S.

Ο Χιθ ειναι πιο "πυκνος" ,πιο καλλιγραμος και πιο υγιης φυσιογνωμια.Για αυτο θα παρει το Ολυμπια.Για τους μεγαλυτερους,μολις περασουν τα  38 αρχιζει ο κατηφορος.

----------


## grtech

Πριν απο λίγο βλέποντας και τι σκηνική παρουσία στο replay stream, το πρώτο που παρατηρώ είναι οτι υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά ανάμεσα στις φωτο και με την απευθείας λήψη βίντεο.

Οι διαφορές του Χιθ με τον Γκρίν είναι ελάχιστες άντε ο πρώτος να είναι 2% με 3% καλύτερος. Αλλά αυτά είναι που βλέπω εγώ σαν αρχάριος σε σχέση με αυτά.

Εντύπωση μου έκανε ο Lionel Beyeke, Yamagishi που αν και στο ατομικό τους μου φάνηκαν μέτριοι, στις συγκρίσεις στάθηκαν πολύ καλά.

Ο Dennis Wolf βλέπω να είναι πιο πάνω απο τον Warren που είναι πολύ κατώτερος των περιστάσεων σε σχέση με αυτά που έδειξε στο Arnold και σε φώτο πριν το Mr.O.

Ο Rhoden ενώ στο ατομικό έδειχνε πάνω στην σκηνή στις συγκρίσεις δεν κατάφερε να υπερκεράσει κανένα του αντίπαλο.





> Για εμενα ο Μιχαλης αξιζει να μπει  στην εξαδα,αρκει να κοιταξει καποιος αυστηρα και αντικειμενικα τα  δεδομενα και ολα τα κριτηρια,ξεχνωντας τα ονοματα.
> Ο Γκρην αν ειχε εκμεταλευτει σωστα τα γενετικα προσοντα του(με καλυτερη προπονηση),θα μπορουσε να νικησει.
> Φυσικα ο Χηθ ειναι ανετα πρωτος.





> το Μιχαλη το εριξαν πολυ για εμενα ηταν για δεκαδα


Ο Κεφαλιανός έχει αγγίξει το τέλειο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: , δεν ξέρω σε σχέση με την φόρμα που είχε πιάσει στο Mr.Europe αν είναι καλύτερος, αλλά για άλλη μια ακόμα φορά δεν θα τον βάλουν μέσα στη δεκάδα, μακάρι να βγω ψεύτης. Ίσως εαν δεν έπαιζε καθόλου ρόλο ο όγκος ο Mike να ήταν ανάμεσα στην τετράδα.

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Αν και τον kai τον θεωρω ασχημο καλουπι, φετος ειναι πολύ καλος. ( επεσε και το μαγουλάκι!!!)

Ο Heath ειναι ομως απιθανος και το αξιζει. Ο warren σκετη απογοητευση. Ελπιζω να μην γινει και αυτος περιφερομενος καρναβαλος. 

Ο wolf μου αρεσει πολύ εκτος απο τις γαμπες.

----------


## Gorgojola

> Πάντως αυτό το Olympia το περίμενα πιο εντυπωσιακό. Εκτός από τη δυάδα για τη πρωτιά οι υπόλοιποι θα καταταγούν σχετικά εύκολα. Και το κακό είναι πως άλλη εντύπωση μας έδιναν κατά τη διάρκεια της προετοιμασίας τους και άλλη επί σκηνής.
> Οι παλιές φουρνιές καλό είναι να αποσυρθούν γιατί δεν έχουν να αποδείξουν τίποτα παραπάνω. Τους εκτιμάμε και τους αγαπάμε αλλά δεν θέλω να δω τον Branch να ανεβαίνει στη σκηνή διαλυμένος, τον Dexter και τον Freeman ίδιους και χειρότερους.


συμφωνω απολυτα Branch is time to go home cowboy 
οι θεσεις εχουν κρηθει κατα 90% δεν νομιζω να δουμε καμια εκπληξη στην 6αδα οπως διαμορφωθηκε στο prejuding
ας ελπισουμε να εκπλαγουμε θετικα με το πλασαρισμα του μιχαλη :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

χιθ και φετος....αλλα οκ ο γκριν για μενα εκανε τρελη δουλεια....πραγματικα....

για γουωρεν δεν εχω να πω κατι :01. Mr. Green:  για ολυμπια πλεον δεν ειναι.αν τον βγαλουν πανω απο το κεφαλιανο θα τραβαζω τα μαλια μ πραγματικα

----------


## grtech



----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

> για γουωρεν δεν εχω να πω κατι για ολυμπια πλεον δεν ειναι.αν τον βγαλουν πανω απο το κεφαλιανο θα τραβαζω τα μαλια μ πραγματικα


 :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou: 
τραβαα

----------


## Gaspari

Ξεκιναει..  :08. Turtle:   :01. Mr. Green:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Dexter jackson με Shawn Rhoden προς το παρον βλεπω να μονομαχουν για τη τριτη θεση.Μαρεσε προσωπικα περισσοτερο ο Rhoden με τη μεγαλυτετρη βελτιωση απ ολους σε σχεση με την περασμενη χρονια

----------


## jelena

Στηρίζουμε Κάι με τρέεεελα,αφου συμμαζεύτηκε και η κοιλιά :01. Mr. Green: 

Υπέροχος :03. Clap:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Στηρίζουμε Κάι με τρέεεελα,αφου συμμαζεύτηκε και η κοιλιά
> 
> Υπέροχος


μακαρι να το παρει no homo :01. Razz:

----------


## amateur666

o kai πολυ καλυτερος απο χτες..ο χιθ μια απο τ ιδια..go ΚΑΙ!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

μαλλον το ξαναπηρε ο μπασκετμπολιστας!!!

----------


## jelena

είναι πολύ κοντά,αλλα τι γραμμές αυτος ο Και.... :02. Shock:

----------


## Dreiko

*1st Flex Lewis*












*2nd Dave Henry*










*3rd Eduardo Correa*

----------


## Dreiko

*4th Jose Raymond*








*5th Al Auguste*






*6th Ricky "Tricky" Jackson*

----------


## billy89

Κρίμα για τον Μιχάλη...

----------


## KATERINI 144

*Mr Olympia Phil Heath*


  2th  Kai Green 
  3th  Shawn Rhoden
  4th  dexter Jackson
  5th  branch warren
  6th  Dennis Wolf
  7th  Toney freeman
  8th  Evan Centopani
  9th  Johnnie Jackson
10th   Beyeke

----------


## Dreiko

*1st Phil Heath*

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Φετος το Ολυμπια ηταν ουσιαστικα μια κοντρα μεταξυ Χηθ και Γκρην.Αυτοι οι δυο μας αποζημιωσαν και με το παρα πανω.Γενικα ομως, δεν ειχε ο αγωνας το επιπεδο που αναμενοταν οτι θα ειχε, συμφωνα με τις φωτο που κατα καιρους παρουσιαζονται.Οι οποιες φωτο (οπως εχω ξαναγραψει)ειναι σηνηθως πειραγμενες.

----------


## goldenera

Κύριε Γιάννη, συμφωνείτε με τις κατατάξεις τόσο στους κάτω των 212 όσο και στην μεγάλη κατηγορία? Σας έκανε κάποιος εντύπωση από αυτούς που είδατε? Ποιός σας άρεσε προσωπικά?

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## marvin

Dreiko σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τον ''αγωνα'' που δινεις απο το πρωι να ανεβαζεις αμεσως φωτο!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Φιλε Γιαννη,οπως εχω ξαναγραψει ο αγαπημενος μου αθλητης απο τους συγχρονους ειναι ο Γκρην.Ομως το σωστο-σωστο.Ο Χηθ νικησε δικαια,και το ειπα απο χθες.Για τα αποτελεσματα ειμαι δυσαρεστημενος για παρα πολλες θεσεις και των δυο κατηγοριων.Δεν πιστευω παρα πολυ για  καποιο αθλητη οτι αποτελει σπανιο ταλεντο αξιο πολυ ιδιαιτερης προσοχης.Εκτος φυσικα απο τον Γκρην που πιστευω οτι αν αναθεωρησει μερικες απο τις αποψεις του ειναι ικανος να σοκαρει τον κοσμο ολο.Τρια -τεσσερα χρονια ομως που τον παρακολουθω δεν βλεπω να εχει αλλαξει κατι ουσιαστικο.Εσυ φιλτατε πως τα ειδες τα πραγματα;

----------


## Dreiko

> Dreiko σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τον ''αγωνα'' που δινεις απο το πρωι να ανεβαζεις αμεσως φωτο!!


να σαι καλα Νικη... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Dreiko σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τον ''αγωνα'' που δινεις απο το πρωι να ανεβαζεις αμεσως φωτο!!


Πολυ σωστα. Παραληψη μου.Μπραβο Dreiko.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πραγματικα πολυ βελτιωμενος ο Και αλλα απο εκει κ περα ο πιο γενετικα προικισμενος κερδιζει.
Στην κατηγορια -212 μου αρεσε ο Henry ,ειδικα στην μοστ μασκιουλαρ με τους φοβερους του ωμους ειναι σαν μικρογραφια του Χιθ.

----------


## TheWorst

ο κεφαλιανος τι θεση πηρε ?

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ευχαριστουμε Βαγγελη για τις φωτογραφιες .    Βιντεο μπορουμε να δουμε καπου;

----------


## goldenera

> Φιλε Γιαννη,οπως εχω ξαναγραψει ο αγαπημενος μου αθλητης απο τους συγχρονους ειναι ο Γκρην.Ομως το σωστο-σωστο.Ο Χηθ νικησε δικαια,και το ειπα απο χθες.Για τα αποτελεσματα ειμαι δυσαρεστημενος για παρα πολλες θεσεις και των δυο κατηγοριων.Δεν πιστευω παρα πολυ για  καποιο αθλητη οτι αποτελει σπανιο ταλεντο αξιο πολυ ιδιαιτερης προσοχης.Εκτος φυσικα απο τον Γκρην που πιστευω οτι αν αναθεωρησει μερικες απο τις αποψεις του ειναι ικανος να σοκαρει τον κοσμο ολο.Τρια -τεσσερα χρονια ομως που τον παρακολουθω δεν βλεπω να εχει αλλαξει κατι ουσιαστικο.Εσυ φιλτατε πως τα ειδες τα πραγματα;


Πιστεύω ότι άποψη συμετρίας και ομοιομορφίας ο Χηθ υπερτερεί. Σε μεμονωμένες πόζες παρατήρησα όμως ότι ο Γκριν έχει ελαφρύ προβάδισμα. Πιστεύω ότι αν κέρδιζε ο Γκριν κανείς δε θα είχε να προσάψει οτιδήποτε στους κριτές. Εντύπωση μου έκανε ο Ντέξτερ, που και για την ηλικία του εμφανίστηκε σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση. Και επίσης ο κορμός του Τζόνι Τζάκσον μου έκοψε την ανάσα. Από τους αθλητές κάτω των 212, με εντυπωσίασε ο Κορέα, αν και είμαι θαυμαστής του Henry,και έχω παρακολουθήσει και συμπαθώ και τον Flex.

----------


## goldenera

> Ευχαριστουμε Βαγγελη για τις φωτογραφιες .    Βιντεο μπορουμε να δουμε καπου;


Εδώ θα βρεις τα πάντα φίλε Χρήστο :03. Thumb up: 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/2012...t-replays.html

----------


## goldenera

> Φιλε Γιαννη,οπως εχω ξαναγραψει ο αγαπημενος μου αθλητης απο τους συγχρονους ειναι ο Γκρην.Ομως το σωστο-σωστο.Ο Χηθ νικησε δικαια,και το ειπα απο χθες.Για τα αποτελεσματα ειμαι δυσαρεστημενος για παρα πολλες θεσεις και των δυο κατηγοριων.Δεν πιστευω παρα πολυ για  καποιο αθλητη οτι αποτελει σπανιο ταλεντο αξιο πολυ ιδιαιτερης προσοχης.Εκτος φυσικα απο τον Γκρην που πιστευω οτι αν αναθεωρησει μερικες απο τις αποψεις του ειναι ικανος να σοκαρει τον κοσμο ολο.Τρια -τεσσερα χρονια ομως που τον παρακολουθω δεν βλεπω να εχει αλλαξει κατι ουσιαστικο.Εσυ φιλτατε πως τα ειδες τα πραγματα;



Τί εννοείτε κύριε Γιάννη να 'αναθεωρήσει κάποιες απόψεις'?

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Πιστεύω ότι άποψη συμετρίας και ομοιομορφίας ο Χηθ υπερτερεί. Σε μεμονωμένες πόζες παρατήρησα όμως ότι ο Γκριν έχει ελαφρύ προβάδισμα. Πιστεύω ότι αν κέρδιζε ο Γκριν κανείς δε θα είχε να προσάψει οτιδήποτε στους κριτές. Εντύπωση μου έκανε ο Ντέξτερ, που και για την ηλικία του εμφανίστηκε σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση. Και επίσης ο κορμός του Τζόνι Τζάκσον μου έκοψε την ανάσα. Από τους αθλητές κάτω των 212, με εντυπωσίασε ο Κορέα, αν και είμαι θαυμαστής του Henry,και έχω παρακολουθήσει και συμπαθώ και τον Flex.


Ο Κορεα ειχε V οχι μονο στη πλατη αλλα και στους κοιλιακους.Πολυ λεπτολογος.Πολυ προχωρημενος.Ο Χενρυ μου αρεσει και αυτος πολυ.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Εδώ θα βρεις τα πάντα φίλε Χρήστο
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/2012...t-replays.html


Ευχαριστω Γιαννη ,να σαι καλα :02. Welcome:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Τί εννοείτε κύριε Γιάννη να 'αναθεωρήσει κάποιες απόψεις'?


Ο Γκρην εχει μεγαλο φαρδος πλατης απο σκελετικης πλευρας.Σαν απολυτη διαταση-οπως ολοι ειδαμε-ειναι φαρδυτερος του Χηθ.Ομως ο Χηθ εχει μικροτερες ωμoπλατες, στενωτερα πλευρα,και ετσι τα κρεας του δειχνει πυκνο και με βαθιες χαραξιες.Για να το πετυχει αυτο ο Γκρην δεν αρκει να εχει μεγαλυτερους μυς απο τον Χηθ.Πρεπει να εχει τοσο μεγαλυτερους οσο απαιτει ο δικος του σκελετος.Αν το πετυχει αυτο.....θα γινει χαμος.Το ερωτημα ομως ειναι το εξης:Μπορει να πιστεψει ο ιδιος οτι η πλατη του θελει λιγο μαζα ακομη,τη στιγμη που στους διπλους δικεφαλους απο μπροστα εχει τοσο φαρδος ,που του μενει και περισσευμα;Επισhς στους τραπεζοειδεις εχει απο τα σοβαροτερα θεματα που εχω δει-και στiς τρεις μοιρες.Ομως γενετικα δεν εχουν προβλημα ,και προφανως δεν τους αναπτυσει σκοπιμως,διοτι αυτη ειναι η γνωμη του.

----------


## marvin

Κυριε Διακογιαννη υποκλινομαι στο εμπειρο ματι σας!!! :03. Clap:

----------


## goldenera

+10000 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## beefmeup

ο νικητης κερδισε στις λεπτομεριες..
κ ειναι αυτο που ανεφερε κ ο goldenera πιο πανω..




> Πιστεύω ότι αν κέρδιζε ο Γκριν κανείς δε θα είχε να προσάψει οτιδήποτε στους κριτές.


απο κει κ περα,οταν οι 2 πρωτοι ειναι πολυ κοντα μεταξυ τους,νικητης ειναι ο ηδη υπαρχων ολυμπια,λογω της αβαντας που του δινει ο τιτλος που κατεχει.
εχει ξαναγινει στο παρελθον,κ στην εποχη του ντοριαν,κ με τον ρονυ,αλλα κ με τον τζευ την χρονια που κερδισε τον μαρτινεζ.

για να συμπληρωσω κ τον κ.Διακογιαννη πανω στον γκρην,να γραψω πως ο γκρην εχει μια δυσαναλογια ανω με κατω κορμο..ο ανω κορμος του ειναι πιο μικρος(κοντος) σε σχεση με τα ποδια,πραγμα που δεν μπορει να αλαξει οτι κ να κανει προπονητικα.
κ γιαυτο μαλλον εχει θεμα με την αναλογια μυων που του αναλογουν/κατανομης τους πανω στον σκελετο.
το παλευει οσο μπορει για να καταφερει μια καλη αναλογια,αλλα σε σχεση με ενα αθλητη οπως ο χηθ,που δεν του λειπει τπτ απο πλευρας συμμετριας χανει.

αν αφησουμε ολα αυτα πισω,μετα παμε καθαρα στην αγωνιστικη κατασταση που επιασε ο καθενας την μερα αυτη..κ εκει χθες,θα μπορουσε να κερδισει κ ο γκρην.

----------


## Plus`

Ωραίες οι κατατάξεις τελικα αλλα πιστεύω ότι ο Warren δεν πρέπει να ξανασυμετάσχει... 

Το σώμα του είναι σαν ζελε... καμια λεπτομέρια

----------


## GURU S.

11. Ben Pakulski
 12. Roelly Winklaar
 13. Ronny Rockel
 14. Essa Obaid
 15. Hidetada Yamagishi

----------


## panakos

αρα ο μικε ειναι εκτος 15αδας?κριμα :01. Sad:

----------


## TheWorst

και ελεγε πως πηγαινε για 4αδα   :01. Smile: )

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

γ@μ@μενη παραγκα as always...με κατι τετοιες καταταξεις λες οτι δεν αξιζει να βλεπεις mr.O..πφφ

----------


## panakos

παντως επρεπε να ειναι μεσα στους 10 -15...κριμα.....

----------


## tolis93

O Mike επιασε τρελη φορμα φετος.κ απο πολους π ηταν στη 10αδα μου φανηκε πολυ καλυτερος....τι να πω.καλα για warren πιο πανω απο μερικους π ηταν 2-3 θεσεις πιο κατω δε το περιμενα...οκ εχει τρελη φλεβικοτητα και βουνα για τραπς αλλα οκ ειπαμε :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54369
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54370
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54371
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54372
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54373
> ...


δεν ''χωνεύω'' καθόλου τον γκριν για τα διάφορα καραγκιοζιλίκια που κάνει αλλά νομίζω ήταν καλύτερος του χιθ σε αυτόν τον αγώνα.

----------


## panakos

> O Mike επιασε τρελη φορμα φετος.κ απο πολους π ηταν στη 10αδα μου φανηκε πολυ καλυτερος....τι να πω.καλα για warren πιο πανω απο μερικους π ηταν 2-3 θεσεις πιο κατω δε το περιμενα...οκ εχει τρελη φλεβικοτητα και βουνα για τραπς αλλα οκ ειπαμε


συμφωνων 100%!αισχος ο warren....ας τα παρατησδιε καλυτερα και τι ξεφτυλα ειναι αυτη 5η θεση? :02. Clown2:  :02. Clown2:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Κυριε Διακογιαννη υποκλινομαι στο εμπειρο ματι σας!!!


Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> +10000


Να εισαι καλα.

----------


## STIVAS

> γ@μ@μενη παραγκα as always...με κατι τετοιες καταταξεις λες οτι δεν αξιζει να βλεπεις mr.O..πφφ



Πάλι μας αδίκησε η διαιτησία, κανονικά έπρεπε να βγει πρώτος ο ιρανός Abbaspour Balto αλλά η παράγκα του Αμερικανού κλώνου του Πηλάβιου φρόντισε να μην πάει καν εκεί. :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle: 


Πόσο πίσω έχει πάει το Mr Olympia. Τα φάρμακα προχώρησαν αλλά οι αθλητές πήγαν πίσω. :08. One Laugh:

----------


## vagg

> δεν ''χωνεύω'' καθόλου τον γκριν για τα διάφορα καραγκιοζιλίκια που κάνει αλλά νομίζω ήταν καλύτερος του χιθ σε αυτόν τον αγώνα.




τουλαχιστον αυτοσ κανει και κατι,το αλλο το ζωων δεν κανει τπτ  :01. Mr. Green: 

****εκφραζόμαστε πιο κόσμια, mod team****

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> ο νικητης κερδισε στις λεπτομεριες..
> κ ειναι αυτο που ανεφερε κ ο goldenera πιο πανω..
> 
> 
> 
> απο κει κ περα,οταν οι 2 πρωτοι ειναι πολυ κοντα μεταξυ τους,νικητης ειναι ο ηδη υπαρχων ολυμπια,λογω της αβαντας που του δινει ο τιτλος που κατεχει.
> εχει ξαναγινει στο παρελθον,κ στην εποχη του ντοριαν,κ με τον ρονυ,αλλα κ με τον τζευ την χρονια που κερδισε τον μαρτινεζ.
> 
> για να συμπληρωσω κ τον κ.Διακογιαννη πανω στον γκρην,να γραψω πως ο γκρην εχει μια δυσαναλογια ανω με κατω κορμο..ο ανω κορμος του ειναι πιο μικρος(κοντος) σε σχεση με τα ποδια,πραγμα που δεν μπορει να αλαξει οτι κ να κανει προπονητικα.
> ...


 Εχεις δικιο.Πραγματι εχει αυτη τη δυσαναλογια στο σκελετο του, και πρεπει (χωρις να χρειαζεται να ανοιξει αλλο τη πλατη του),να προσθεσει πυκνοτητα,πραγμα πολυ δυσκολο.Στο ποστ 229,στην εβδομη φωτο,κατω-κατω.ολη η γραμμη της πανω πλατης ,απο τον ενα πισω ωμο μεχρι τον αλλο πισω ωμο,ειναι ιδιαιτερα επιπεδη σε ολους τους μυς που υπαρχουν εκει.Φυσικα, αναφερομαι μονο στην οριζοντια γραμμη πανω-πανω.Αυτο τουλαχιστον ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ενας αθλητης σαν τον Γκρην, μπορει σε πολυ μικρο χρονο να το κανει αγνωριστο,Αρκει να το αποφασισει.

----------


## Blast

Ποιος Kai και ποιος Heath. Shawn "Flexatron" Rhoden! Μου θυμίζει έντονα Flex Wheeler και μου αρέσει η περισσότερο η σωματοδομή του από του Heath.

----------


## Blast

Όντως κύριε Διακογιάννη. Οι άνω τραπέζιοι του Kai είναι το λιγότερο ανεπτυγμένο μέρος στο άνω μέρος του και όταν ποζάρει πίσω διπλή δικεφάλων, άνοιγμα πλάτης πίσω όψη και most muscular είναι εμφανές ακόμη και σε κάποιον που δεν ασχολείται με το άθλημα ότι 'κάτι' λείπει από εκείνο το σημείο.
Υ.Γ. Συγχωρέστε με αν δεν ξέρω πολύ καλά τα ονόματα για τις πόζες.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Οπως εχω ξαναπει στο παρελθον η *IFBB* εχει το καλυτερο συστημα βαθμολογησης απο ολες τις αλλες ομοσπονδιες παγκοσμιος ! Καλο θα ηταν πριν πουμε το οτιδηποτε να ενημερωνομαστε για το πως γινετε και βγαινει το τελικο αποτελεσμα.

Θα μιλησω για εναν αθλητη που τολμησα να κανω μια *ΥΠΕΡ* - αισιοδοξη προβλεψη να μπει απλα στην *15αδα.* ¨Δυστηχως¨ ο Αυστραλος δεν τα καταφερε....ηταν ομως ο *ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ* που φενετε οτι εκανε διαιτα ! Θεωρω οτι πρεπει να *¨πειναει¨* λιγοτερο για να καταφερει καποτε να μπει 15αδα. Τωρα που ειδατε οτι αδικηθηκε ,οτι ηταν για δεκαδα ακομα και για εξαδα δεν ξερω. Μην τα ριχνετε σε χορηγιες και το συστημα. Ας γινει και αυτος κομματι του συστηματος να παει ψηλοτερα .

Η νικη του πρωτου καθαρη σε βαρος ενος δευτερου που εχει πιασει κορυφη και δεν εχει τιποτα αλλο απο το κρατηθει για 1-2 χρονια ακομα σε τροχια 2-4.

Η *δυαδα* των 212 ειχε καταταξη στη 10αδα των μεγαλων .

Ισως το πιο ανιαρο *OLYMPIA* που εχω παρακολουθησει.....

----------


## vagg

και οτι εχει πιασει ταβανι και δεν μπορει να βελτιω8ει αλλο ελεγες αλλα....
εδω κερδισε τον πρωτο του επαγγελματικο αγωνα και εκραζες για το ποζαρισμα...ενταξει δεν τον συμπα8εις το εχουμε καταλαβει...

----------


## chili

απογοητευτηκα απο το ολυμπια...το μονο που περιμενω απο το επομενο ειναι τηην επιστροφη του μεγαλου Jay

----------


## GURU S.

5 wolf,6 γουορεν?

----------


## magavaTOUT

Καποιος να μαθει στον Και να παταει most muscular. Δεν ξερω τι φταιει αλλα στην συγκεκριμενη ποζα ο Χιθ τον επισκιαζει οσο δεν παει.
Γουορεν και Wolf καιρος για διακοπες. Περιμενα καλυτερο τον Centopani.

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## magavaTOUT

Left or right ??


εντιτ: εκανα ενα λαθος, πως φευγουν απο τις συνημενες οι εικονες;;  :01. Razz: 


****ετοιμος.Dreiko**** :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

> και οτι εχει πιασει ταβανι και δεν μπορει να βελτιω8ει αλλο ελεγες αλλα....
> εδω κερδισε τον πρωτο του επαγγελματικο αγωνα και εκραζες για το ποζαρισμα...ενταξει δεν τον συμπα8εις το εχουμε καταλαβει...


vagg θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις πως κάποιοι άνθρωποι μπορούν να εκφράζονται πιο ελεύθερα για κάποιους που γνωρίζουν σε προσωπικό επίπεδο και δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να τα λένε τόσο ανοιχτά σε ένα φόρουμ όσο και σε προσωπικό επίπεδο. Όσο για το ποζάρισμα που λες είναι κάτι που γνωρίζει ο ίδιος, δεν χρειάζεται να το λαμβάνει ως κράξιμο αλλά σαν παρότρυνση. 




> ο νικητης κερδισε στις λεπτομεριες..
> κ ειναι αυτο που ανεφερε κ ο goldenera πιο πανω..
> 
> 
> 
> απο κει κ περα,οταν οι 2 πρωτοι ειναι πολυ κοντα μεταξυ τους,νικητης ειναι ο ηδη υπαρχων ολυμπια,λογω της αβαντας που του δινει ο τιτλος που κατεχει.
> εχει ξαναγινει στο παρελθον,κ στην εποχη του ντοριαν,κ με τον ρονυ,αλλα κ με τον τζευ την χρονια που κερδισε τον μαρτινεζ.
> 
> για να συμπληρωσω κ τον κ.Διακογιαννη πανω στον γκρην,να γραψω πως ο γκρην εχει μια δυσαναλογια ανω με κατω κορμο..ο ανω κορμος του ειναι πιο μικρος(κοντος) σε σχεση με τα ποδια,πραγμα που δεν μπορει να αλαξει οτι κ να κανει προπονητικα.
> ...


Η δυσαναλογία που αναφέρεις Διονύση δεν την θεωρώ μειονέκτημα αλλά πλεονέκτημα για κάποιον που κάνει αγωνιστικό ββ. Σε μειονεκτική θέση θα ήταν αν ήταν κοντοπόδαρος σε σχέση με τον άνω κορμό. Απλά η πλάτη ξεκινάει απο χαμηλά και οι τραπεζοειδείς είναι flat. Αυτό χαλάει την πίσω όψη. 
Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα, συμφωνώ απόλυτα.




> Καποιος να μαθει στον Και να παταει most muscular. Δεν ξερω τι φταιει αλλα στην συγκεκριμενη ποζα ο Χιθ τον επισκιαζει οσο δεν παει.
> Γουορεν και Wolf καιρος για διακοπες. Περιμενα καλυτερο τον Centopani.


Η most muscular δεν είναι πόζα που κρίνει το αποτέλεσμα αν την κάνει ανοιχτή ή κλειστή ο αθλητής, καθώς είναι πόζα που επιδεικνύει την πυκνότητα. 

Και να φτάσουμε στον Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό. Πραγματικά πείνασε, επισκηνής ήταν πολύ καλός, γραμμωμένος, στεγνός και σκληρός. Ίσως όμως φταίει αυτό που ο ίδιος έχει πει κατά επανάληψη, όταν ανεβαίνει στη σκηνή είναι σαν να ανεβαίνει για πρώτη φορά από πλευράς άγχους. Αυτό δεν τον χαλαρώνει στο να ποζάρει καλύτερα και χθές δεν έδειχνε μπαλαρισμένος όσο θα έπρεπε. Δεν πιστευω πως δεν ξέρει να γεμίσει ή να στεγνώσει τελευταία στιγμή, αλλά δεν είναι εύκολο να αποβάλει το άγχος.
Εδώ έρχεται και η απάντηση στην απορία πως κάποιοι αθλητές ενώ δεν είχαν καλή φόρμα πλασαρίστηκαν σε ψηλές θέσεις. Λόγο δημοσίων σχέσεων? Εν μέρη θα πω ναι... αλλά αν τους παρατηρήσουμε επι σκηνής, παρατηρούμε μια άνεση και πλασάρισμα του σώματος τους με τρόπο που κρύβει τις αδυναμίες τους. Ο Μιχάλης ακόμα δεν το έχει καταφέρει αυτο.

Τέλος δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε πως εκτός απο τα γενετικά χαρίσματα, σημαντικό ρόλο παίζει η σκληράδα και το φινίρισμα των αθλητών. Στο πρόσωπο του Heath επί αυτού, βλέπω έναν δεύτερο Dorian...

----------


## kafros gate 7

εμενα στο ματι μου παντως ο heath το αξιζε...
απο εκει και περα 2ος ο καϊ με διαφορα απο τον 3ο.
πιστευω ομως οτι επρεπε να ειναι 10αδα ο μιχαλης, ενω
ηθελα πιο ψηλα τον wolf και περιμενα καλυτερο τον centopani.

----------


## Orc

> Πόσο πίσω έχει πάει το Mr Olympia. Τα φάρμακα προχώρησαν αλλά οι αθλητές πήγαν πίσω.


Πες τα ρε man! Δε με ενδιαφέρει αν φταίνει οι κριτές η αυξητική η εξέλιξη ή ο μπομπ ο σφουγγαράκης. Αυτό που βλέπουμε τελευταία με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις(κεφαλιάνος, Rhoden) είναι απογοήτευση και μόνοι τους δυσφημίζουν το άθλημα.

----------


## NASSER

Η καλαισθησία ανα γενιές αλλάζει και δεν μπορούμε να κατακρίνουμε τους τώρα ή τους επόμενους. Και εγώ είχα πρότυπο μέγιστο όγκο τον Flex και τον Levrone και δεν μου άρεσε ο όγκος του Gutler που ουσιαστικά με αυτό κέρδιζε. Κάποιος πιο παλιός θα σου πει Arnold και μόνο Arnold. Σήμερα στην Αμερική ο Heath και ο Kai πουλάνε τρελά. Ότι θα δεις επαγγελματίες αθλητές επιπέδου να έχουν ιδιόρρυθμο χαρακτήρα, είναι μέρος του μάρκετινγκ και αυτό για να πουλάνε. Και μην ξεχνάμε μιλάμε για επαγγελματίες που στόχο έχουν το χρηματικό κέρδος και όχι στεφάνια από δάφνες...

----------


## Dreiko

Παιδια δε ξερω τι λετε,παντως εμενα ο Beyeke μου δινει την εντυπωση οτι αμα δουλεψει εξυπνα,βαλει λιγα κρεατα ακομα εκει που πρεπει,και αποφασισει να γραμμωσει,ειναι για μεγαλα πραγματα!!

----------


## grtech

Την ίδια άποψη έχω και εγώ για τον Αφρο-Γάλλο.

Οι παρουσιαστές ''μεγάλη ξενέρα σε σχέση με πέρσι που σχολίαζε ο Yates'' είπαν ότι θέλει ένα κλικ στα πόδια σε σχέση με τον πάνω κορμό, ότι δεν ήταν όσο στεγνός θα έπρεπε και ότι προφανώς τον επηρέασε η προ ημερών γέννηση της κόρης του βγάζοντας τον εκτός συγκέντρωσης.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Παιδια δε ξερω τι λετε,παντως εμενα ο Beyeke μου δινει την εντυπωση οτι αμα δουλεψει εξυπνα,βαλει λιγα κρεατα ακομα εκει που πρεπει,και αποφασισει να γραμμωσει,ειναι για μεγαλα πραγματα!!


Βαγγελη και Grtech ,εχω και εγω την ιδια γνωμη.Εχει σε ολους τους μυς του πολλα κυτταρα και γι'αυτο δειχνουν χονδροι και πυκνοι, γυρω-γυρω,απο οποια γωνια και αν τους κοιταξεις.Αρα πιθανοτατα θα αναπτυσσονται γρηγορα.Αν ομως δεν τους αναπτυξει σε μεγαλο βαθμο,τοτε το γεγονος των πολλων κυτταρων του θα γυρισει εναντιον του,διοτι ακριβως λογω της πυκνοτητας δεν παρουσιαζει βαθιες τομες.Αυτες θα δημιουργηθουν οταν τα κυτταρα του μετα απο αρκετη αναπτυξη δημιουργησουν -εκ των πραγματων-κενα μεταξυ τους και βαθιες τομες.Εχει πτωχη γενετικη μονο στις γαμπες και λιγακι στους ωμους.Στο μπροστινο του ρηλαξ,τα χερια του ειναι φοβερα.

----------


## Dreiko

> Βαγγελη και Grtech ,εχω και εγω την ιδια γνωμη.Εχει σε ολους τους μυς του πολλα κυτταρα και γι'αυτο δειχνουν χονδροι και πυκνοι, γυρω-γυρω,απο οποια γωνια και αν τους κοιταξεις.Αρα πιθανοτατα θα αναπτυσσονται γρηγορα.Αν ομως δεν τους αναπτυξει σε μεγαλο βαθμο,τοτε το γεγονος των πολλων κυτταρων του θα γυρισει εναντιον του,διοτι ακριβως λογω της πυκνοτητας δεν παρουσιαζει βαθιες τομες.Αυτες θα δημιουργηθουν οταν τα κυτταρα του μετα απο αρκετη αναπτυξη δημιουργησουν -εκ των πραγματων-κενα μεταξυ τους και βαθιες τομες.Εχει πτωχη γενετικη μονο στις γαμπες και λιγακι στους ωμους.Στο μπροστινο του ρηλαξ,τα χερια του ειναι φοβερα.


για αλλη μια φορα κατατοπιστικοτατος!!! :03. Clap:

----------


## kefalianos

> και ελεγε πως πηγαινε για 4αδα  )


ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΥΡΙΕ??????

----------


## kefalianos

> Ακριβώς. Τραγικά πράγματα. Παρόλα αυτά είλναι άξιο απορίας αν ήτανε σε θέση η Ελλάδα να του δώσει κάρτα και δεν το έκανε ή απλά δεν μπορούσε.
> 
> Κανένα από τα 2 δεν δικαιολογώ, απλά αν συνέβη το 1ο του βγάζω το καπέλο που δεν είπε "φεύγω, να πάτε στο καλό". Αν συνέβη το 2ο, απλά είμαστε πίσω από τον κόσμο και το ξέρουμε.
> Ξέρει κανείς τι από τα 2 συνέβη;


Δεν ηθελε.

----------


## TheWorst

Εδω ο προπονητης του ελεγε για τοπ4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-7iG_f_FtM (απο τα 40 λεπτα και μετα) Κι εγω ελεγα αυτην τη χρονια θα πιασει τοπ10 αλλα

----------


## kefalianos

> Εδω ο προπονητης του ελεγε για τοπ4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-7iG_f_FtM (απο τα 40 λεπτα και μετα) Κι εγω ελεγα αυτην τη χρονια θα πιασει τοπ10 αλλα


Οτι ο προπονητης το ειπε οχι ο Μιχαλης!

----------


## amateur666

whatever top 12 ΑΞΙΖΕ

----------


## goldenera

Πέρα από τις οποιεσδήποτε κριτικές που μπορούμε να κάνουμε ο καθένας σύμφωνα με την προσωπική του ματιά, και είμαι σίγουρος ότι 1ος ο Μιχάλης και η ομάδα του θα αναλύσουν και θα εξηγήσουν, εγώ είμαι περήφανος που στον κορυφαίο αγώνα ΒΒ στον κόσμο άκουσα την λέξη Greece, και είδα έναν πατριώτη μου με Ελληνική ψυχή, που μόνο εκείνος ξέρει τί έχει τραβήξει για να φτάσει εκεί, να μας εκπροσωπεί! Μπράβο στο Μιχάλη, να είναι γερός και να τον ξαναχαρούμε του χρόνου με το καλό!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## kefalianos

Σορυ ομος τωρα που ειδα καλα το video καλα ειπε ο φιλος σου δεν ακους ο Βακις ειπε top form οχι τοπ 4! αφου πριν ενα λεπτο ειπε 10αδα,μετα καπακι 4αδα?

----------


## goldenera

> Την ίδια άποψη έχω και εγώ για τον Αφρο-Γάλλο.


Όπως ξαναείπα ο Μπεκεγιέκε μου θυμίζει σε καλούπι έντονα τον Brandon Curry, για τον οποίο υπήρχαν ή υπάρχουν ακόμα μεγάλες προσδοκίες ότι θα φτάσει ψηλά. Το ίδιο βλέπω και για τον Γάλλο. Τρομερές γεννετικές προδιαγραφές. Μένει να αποδείξει για το τί είναι ικανός να πετύχει :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

> ειπε top form


ναι αυτο λεει..

----------


## goldenera

Ο Brandon Curry

----------


## ελμερ

Εγω ειδα οτι οι 2 πρωτοι ηταν πολυ κοντα σε κατασταση-ογκο,θα μπορουσε να ηταν και αναποδα η καταταξη....Ο  Shawn Rhoden σε καλη κατασταση με ογκο και γραμμωμενος...Ο  Dexter Jackson χειροτερος απο περυσι,δειχνει κουρασμενο το σωμα του.απο κει και κατω......Branch Warren-Dennis Wolf- Toney Freeman-Evan Centopani στην κατασταση που τους ειδα ισως ειναι σκληρο αυτο που θα πω αλλα ηταν για το Master Olympia....θωλοι,αγραμμωτοι,με χτυπητες ασυμμετριες......Ο Κεφαλιανος εμφανιστηκε σε αριστη κατασταση,πληρης,με κοφτερη γραμμωση που απο τους 3 πρωτους και κατω δεν ειδα.....περα απο τα φιλικα αισθηματα που εχουμε προς το Μιχαλη,αντικειμενικα για μενα ηταν για 6 αδα.....συνολικα πεσμενο το επιπεδο σχετικα με περυσι και αλλες χρονιες....ΥΓ...περιμενω να δω πως θα διαχειριστει την δευτερη θεση ο kai,τωρα που ειναι ενα κλικ πισω απ την πρωτια και σωματικα    (ζητω συγγνωμη για το post-σεντονι)   :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## amateur666

> Πέρα από τις οποιεσδήποτε κριτικές που μπορούμε να κάνουμε ο καθένας σύμφωνα με την προσωπική του ματιά, και είμαι σίγουρος ότι 1ος ο Μιχάλης και η ομάδα του θα αναλύσουν και θα εξηγήσουν, εγώ είμαι περήφανος που στον κορυφαίο αγώνα ΒΒ στον κόσμο άκουσα την λέξη Greece, και είδα έναν πατριώτη μου με Ελληνική ψυχή, που μόνο εκείνος ξέρει τί έχει τραβήξει για να φτάσει εκεί, να μας εκπροσωπεί! Μπράβο στο Μιχάλη, να είναι γερός και να τον ξαναχαρούμε του χρόνου με το καλό!!


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Σορυ ομος τωρα που ειδα καλα το video καλα ειπε ο φιλος σου δεν ακους ο Βακις ειπε top form οχι τοπ 4! αφου πριν ενα λεπτο ειπε 10αδα,μετα καπακι 4αδα?


Ελένη καλησπέρα και συγχαρητήρια για την άριστη σκηνική παρουσίαση του Μιχάλη. Καταλαβαίνω πως κάποια σχόλια εκνευρίζουν αλλά δεν αξίζει να δίνεις διάσταση όταν προέρχεται από πρόσωπα άγνωστα και με πλήρη απειρία γύρω από το άθλημα. 
Ο Μιχάλης για άλλη μια χρονιά ήταν στο Olympia  και τα σχόλια περισσεύουν. Και αν έκανε κάποιο σχόλιο είτε ο προπονητής του είτε ο ίδιος δημόσια, φυσικό είναι να βάζεις τον πήχη ψηλά για να πετύχεις το καλύτερο.

Κάποια μέλη καλό είναι να προσέχουν τι γράφουν ειδικά όταν αναφέρονται σε αθλητές.

----------


## TheWorst

Ζητω συγγνωμη.. Δικο μου λαθος.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Παντως εχει γινει γκαφα ετσι?Μονο ο guru το παρατηρησε...το επισημο χαρτι λεει 5ος ο Wolf και 6ος ο Warren ενω αλλιως τα παρουσιασε ο Σισερiλο

----------


## NASSER

Λες και το έκαναν εσκεμμένα ανάμεσα σε αυτούς τους δυο... :01. Smile: 
Να περιμένουμε πως θα θιχτεί αυτό το θέμα?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

δεν ξερω,παντως στο MD υπαρχει μια συγχυση :08. Turtle:

----------


## pavlito10

τωρα ο λυκος θα του ριξει πολυ δουλεμα φανταζομαι :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dreiko

στην επισημη ιστοσελιδα της ifbb παντως το δινουν οπως ανακοινωθηκε... :01. Unsure:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Απο οτι διαβαζω,στην επισημη σελιδα της NPC οπου ειχαν  Wolf 5o και τον Warren 6ο,ξαφνικα το αλλαξανε και μπηκε 5ος ο Γουορεν.

και λεει ενας,οτι δεν ξερει κανεις τι σημαινει αυτο αλλα προφανως η ΜΤ ξερει να "φροντιζει" καλα τους αθλητες της.Συμφωνω.

----------


## kefalianos

> Ελένη καλησπέρα και συγχαρητήρια για την άριστη σκηνική παρουσίαση του Μιχάλη. Καταλαβαίνω πως κάποια σχόλια εκνευρίζουν αλλά δεν αξίζει να δίνεις διάσταση όταν προέρχεται από πρόσωπα άγνωστα και με πλήρη απειρία γύρω από το άθλημα. 
> Ο Μιχάλης για άλλη μια χρονιά ήταν στο Olympia  και τα σχόλια περισσεύουν. Και αν έκανε κάποιο σχόλιο είτε ο προπονητής του είτε ο ίδιος δημόσια, φυσικό είναι να βάζεις τον πήχη ψηλά για να πετύχεις το καλύτερο.
> 
> Κάποια μέλη καλό είναι να προσέχουν τι γράφουν ειδικά όταν αναφέρονται σε αθλητές.


Γεια σου Φιλε Νασσερ,δεν ειναι πρωτη φορα απο rookies εδω μεσα,δεν βαριεσε,ολα καλα.

----------


## kefalianos

> Ζητω συγγνωμη.. Δικο μου λαθος.


Κανενα προβλημα,ολα καλα  :01. Smile:

----------


## kefalianos

> Παντως εχει γινει γκαφα ετσι?Μονο ο guru το παρατηρησε...το επισημο χαρτι λεει 5ος ο Wolf και 6ος ο Warren ενω αλλιως τα παρουσιασε ο Σισερiλο


Των ειδαμε σημερα στο photoshoot τον wolf,τον ρωτησα για αυτο το θεμα,λεει αναρωτιετε και αυτος τι εγινε,ειπε Η το αλλαξανε και ξεχασανε να το 

διορθτοσουνε στα χαρτια Η εκανε λαθος ο Bob Chick και το αφησανε να περασει. λεει και δεν ξερει που να ρωτησει να δει τι 

εγινε,του ειπα να στιλει στον Mr.Manion που ειναι υπεφτηνος.

----------


## Fataoulas

> Ο Μιχάλης για άλλη μια χρονιά ήταν στο Olympia  και τα σχόλια περισσεύουν.


Αυτο, και μονο αυτο.  :03. Bowdown: 

Και μη ξεχναμε οτι μιλαμε για εναν απο εμας, που κατα τη προετοιμασια του δουλευε 12ωρες βαρδιες, που δεν ειχε team  και σπονσορες οπως καποια μεγαθηρια και μεγαλα ονοματα




Μπραβο ρε Μιχαλη, οτι θεση και να επαιρνες, για μας θα εισαι παντα πρωτος στις καρδιες μας   :03. Clap:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Σταματησε να τον σπονσοραρει η MHP ε? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Fataoulas

> Σταματησε να τον σπονσοραρει η MHP ε?



Εννοω να εχει σπονσορες που να του τα παρεχουν ολα, να μη χρειαζεται να δουλευει για τα ως προς το ζην κτλ κτλ  :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ναι καταλαβα...εγω το ρωτησα με αφορμη το δικο σου ποστ,μιας και δεν τον εχω δει αρκετο καιρο τωρα να φοραει καμια μπλουζα της MHP :01. Unsure:

----------


## kefalianos

> ναι καταλαβα...εγω το ρωτησα με αφορμη το δικο σου ποστ,μιας και δεν τον εχω δει αρκετο καιρο τωρα να φοραει καμια μπλουζα της MHP


Δεν σταματισαμε με το MHP και μια χαρα TEAM εχει ο Μιχαλης που σκιζουντε για την παρτι του!

----------


## tolis93

> Δεν σταματισαμε με το MHP και μια χαρα TEAM εχει ο Μιχαλης που σκιζουντε για την παρτι του!


μα αυτο λενε και πιο πανω.οτι ειναι απο τους λιγους που ο ιδιος λιωνει και οτι εχει πολυ δυνατο team να τον υποστηριζει :08. Toast:

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## greek warrior

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω σε ποια απο αυτες τις φωτο ο wolf ειναι καλυτερος απο τον warren..οσο για το arnold εκει πραγματικα δεν υπηρχε συγκριση..περιμενα περισσοτερα και απο τους 2 οπως ολοι πιστευω!συμφωνω με το φιλο πιο πανω οτι χρειαζονται διακοπες μετα τα απανωτα arnold κ olympia..απογοητευση για φετος..οσο για τα αλλα μου φανταζουν δικαια εκτος τον mike φυσικα που επρεπε να ηταν 3-4 θεσεις πιο πανω..τελος μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση πως πριν 6 μηνες στο arnold ο dexter ηταν πισω και απο τον centopani!!!

----------


## tolis93

μεταξυ των 2 μονο στη 2η φωτο βλεπω καλυτερο τον λυκο. κατα τα αλλα ο γουωρεν ειδικα στη πλατη του ριχνει. σε αυτες τις φωτο ο γουωρεν φενεται πολυ καλυτερος απο αλλες π τον δειχνουν μονο του.ισως επειδη ειναι πιο μακρυνες

----------


## goldenera

Παρατηρώ ότι ο πολύ καλός Rhoden θα πρέπει να προσέξει να μην 'χαλάσει' τη συμετρία του, διότι τα πόδια του είναι ήδη ανεπτυγμένα αρκετά, σε βαθμό που 'πάνε' να ξεπεράσουν τον κορμό του. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να δουλέψει και να 'ανοίξει' τους ώμους για να μην έχει θέμα αργότερα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

απο πού κι ως πού εχει καλυτερη πλατη ο warren? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 

Του wolf η πλατη ειναι απιστευτη και σε σχημα και σε ανοιγμα και εχει και την απαραιτητη πυκνοτητα.Καταρχας στην back double biceps τον σβηνει για πλακα τον γουορεν-->καμια συγκριση ωμων(ο ωμος του λυκου ειναι 2 φορες του γουρεν),δικεφαλων(εδω ιδιαιτερα θα πρεπει να κλαιει ο γουορεν).

μετα side chest παλι καλυτερος ο λυκος...απο ωμους και χερια δεν εχει να δειξει τπτ ο γουορεν,τι λεμε τωρα..

τελος front double biceps δεν υπαρχει κατι που να χανει ο γουλφ...ισα ισα του γουρεν το δεξι φτερο βλεπετε πώς ειναι?Οποτε εχουμε μεγαλη ασσυμετρια εκει οπως επισης και στο εγχειρισμενο δεξι ποδι...ειναι αισθητα πιο μικρο απο το αλλο...

Επισης,αισθητικα το ενα σωμα με το αλλο ειναι η μερα με τη νυχτα.
ανοιξτε τα ματια σας :03. Thumb up:

----------


## magavaTOUT

> Παρατηρώ ότι ο πολύ καλός Rhoden θα πρέπει να προσέξει να μην 'χαλάσει' τη συμετρία του, διότι τα πόδια του είναι ήδη ανεπτυγμένα αρκετά, σε βαθμό που 'πάνε' να ξεπεράσουν τον κορμό του. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να δουλέψει και να 'ανοίξει' τους ώμους για να μην έχει θέμα αργότερα.


Στις photos παντως ξεχωριζει ο rhoden. Ειδικα στην μπροστινη διπλη δικεφαλων βγαζει κατι το τιγκα aesthetic  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Ναι φυσικά δεν αντιλέγω :03. Thumb up:  Απλά επειδή έχει και πολύ μικρή μέση στα μάτια μου τα πόδια υπερισχύουν και τείνουν να φανούν περισσότερο αναπτυγμένα σε βαθμό που 'χαλούν' τη συμμετρία του. Ενδιαφέρον θα έχει το σχόλιο των πολύ έμπειρων-ειδικών του forum :01. Wink:

----------


## ChRiSbB

Καμιά photo  με τον Μιχάλη υπάρχει;

----------


## goldenera

Μιας και η συνέντευξη έλαβε χώρα στο Ολύμπια ποστάρω το βιντεάκι εδώ, που ανακοινώνει ότι ο Jay θα συνεργαστεί με τον γκουρού Τσατ Νίκολς γαι το Ολύμπια 2013. Πάντα κάτι καινούριο, πάντα κάτι διαφορετικό από τον Τζέι και γι αυτό τον ΄πάω' με 1000 :03. Thumb up: 

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/c...-comeback.html

----------


## Dreiko

> απο πού κι ως πού εχει καλυτερη πλατη ο warren?
> 
> Του wolf η πλατη ειναι απιστευτη και σε σχημα και σε ανοιγμα και εχει και την απαραιτητη πυκνοτητα.Καταρχας στην back double biceps τον σβηνει για πλακα τον γουορεν


για τη πλατη που λες,ο wolf εχει το γνωστο προβλημα οτι δεν εχει ανεπτυγμενο το κατω μερος της πλατης και χανει πολυ εκει....μαζι με τις γαμπες του ειναι τα χειροτερα του σημεια...

Στο υπολοιπο ποστ σου με βρισκεις πανω κατω σύμφωνο... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ναι αυτο το ειχε πιο πριν...τωρα το εχει φτιαξει.Δεν διακρινω καποια διαφορα συγκριτικα με αλλους που δεν εχουν θεμα στην κατω πλατη.

στην back double biceps φαινεται κομπλε.

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω τη γνώμη του Μιχάλη και της Κας Ελένης που έζησαν από πολύ κοντά το Μρ.Ο για το ποιός άξιζε να νικήσει κατά τη γνώμη τους, από τους Κάι και Χηθ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τέλειωσε ένα ακόμη ολύμπια και όπως σε όλα πάντα θα υπάρχουν παρατράγουδα .

στις πρώτες θέσεις 1-2 ακούω για καθαρές θέσεις και ξεκάθαρο αποτέλεσμα , εχω να πώ ναι είναι ξεκάθαρο αλλα και ανάποδα να ήταν πάλι ξεκάθαρο θα ήταν , δηλαδή αν βγάζαν τον γκρίν πρώτο δεν θα λεγε κανείς τίποτε , αλλού υπερτερούσε ο ένας αλλού ο άλλος 

απο κεί και μετα απο μακρυα σαν σχήματα και μάζες γούλφ και γουαρεν δείχνουν εντυπωσιακοί λόγω όγκου , αλλα καμία σχέση με την φόρμα που είχαν άλλες φορές και καθόμαστε και λέμε για 5η η 6η θέση , αντικειμενικά ο γουάρεν άνετα θα μπορούσε να είναι και εκτός δεκάδας όπως και ο γούλφ , η εκτός εξάδας γιατι δεν κερδίζεις σε ενα ολύμπια απλα επειδη έχεις ενα σώμα σαν κλεψύδρα αν δεν υπάρχει τέλειος διαχωρισμός βαθεια κοψίματα και να είναι όλα τα κομάτια στην θεση τους να μην λείπει τίποτε όπως πχ του γούλφ που ξέχασε τις γάμπες του σπίτι και πήρε τα φυτευτήρια να φυτεψει ντομάτες 

με απλα λόγια σε αγώνες υψηλού επιπέδου όπως το ολύμπια καλύπτεις τέτοια σοβαρή έλειψη μόνο αν όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι τέλεια , ο γούλφ σε κάποιες φωτο δείχνει καποιες ελείψεις στα χερια όπως και στην κατω πλάτη , απλά ήταν τυχεροί που δεν είχε  πολυ δυνατο ανταγωνισμό , ο γουαρεν καλός συμπαθής αλλα πίσω ήταν απαράδεκτος για τετοιο αγώνα και άσχετα αν είναι όνομα θα έπρεπε να ήταν πολυ πίσω , αλλα αυτα ποτε δεν έγιναν και ούτε πρόκειτε να γίνουν σε ενα ολύμπια 

ποτε δεν θα βγάλουν σε κομπάριζον εναν που δεν τον υπολογίζουν στην δεκάδα η δεκαπενταδα με έναν που τον έχουν για μεσα , ώστε να μην φανεί η διαφορα και αδικία , είναι πάγια πολιτική της ομοσπονδίας τα έχω ξαναπεί πολλες φορες 

γιατι αν δεν υπήρχε αυτο που λέω ο Μιχάλης άνετα θα ήταν στην δεκάδα , αλλα επειδή το ββ κρίνετε με το μάτι πάντα υπάρχει δικαιολογία η να βρούν κάποιο κουσούρι για τον λόγο που δεν μπήκε , ενω για τα ονόματα τα κουσούρια παραβλέπονται .

λεμε καλή η συμμετοχή του μιχάλη στο ολύμπια για 3η συνεχόμενη φορα , αλλα δεν πήρε για μια ακόμη φορα αυτο που έξιζε και αρκεί να δει κανείς αθλητες που μπήκαν στη δεκάδα και θα διαπιστώσει ότι πολλούς ο Μιχάλης τους κέρδιζε ξεκάθαρα 

σε καμία περίπτωση η θεση που πήρε δεν αντικατοπτρίζει την πραγματικότητα και την αξία του Μιχάλη , απλα τους γλυκαίνουν με το να τους δίνουν σε κάποιους αγώνες επαγγελματικούς την θεση που αξίζουν και πάλι δεν τούς κάνουν χάρη  , απλα ξεχνάν και αντισταθμίζετε το ρήξιμο που φάγαν στο ολύμπια 

για μενα τον καλύτερο διαχωρισμό με καθαρούς γεμάτους ίνες μυς χωρίς να υστερεί σε σχήμα είχε ο μιχάλης , απλα ήταν λογικά πιο λίγος σε σχέση με καποιους απο τους πρωταγωνιστες , που και πάλι αν ήταν αντικειμενικα τα κρητήρια ο γουάρεν και γούλφ θα ήταν πιο πίσω , όπως και ο σεντοπάνι που πιο πολλα λόγια και επευφημίες παρα ουσία , εγω δεν βλέπω κατι το σπουδαίο σ αυτο τον αθλητη η θεαματική βελτίωση , απλα ένας απο τον σωρό 

η πραγματικη έκπληξη ήταν ο 3ος ο  Rhoden που άξιζε την θεση που πήρε και έχει μέλον

----------


## vagg

> vagg θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις πως κάποιοι άνθρωποι μπορούν να εκφράζονται πιο ελεύθερα για κάποιους που γνωρίζουν σε προσωπικό επίπεδο και δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να τα λένε τόσο ανοιχτά σε ένα φόρουμ όσο και σε προσωπικό επίπεδο. Όσο για το ποζάρισμα που λες είναι κάτι που γνωρίζει ο ίδιος, δεν χρειάζεται να το λαμβάνει ως κράξιμο αλλά σαν παρότρυνση.


υπαρχει και μια ατυχεστατη προβλεψη μετα την αλλαγη των κανονων που δινουν προκριση στο ολυμπια οτι το περσινο ειναι και το τελευταιο ολυμπια του μιχαλη...που να μην γνωριζονταν κιολας...

----------


## Fataoulas

> .... να μην λείπει τίποτε όπως πχ του γούλφ που ξέχασε τις γάμπες του σπίτι και πήρε τα φυτευτήρια να φυτεψει ντομάτες


Χρωστας ενα καφε (που μου βγηκε απο τη μυτη) και ενα σετ καθαρισμου για την οθονη μου 

 :01. ROFL:

----------


## El Topo

Πολύ καλός ο Κai αλλά και για φέτος θεωρώ άξιο νικητή τον Heath.
Ο Κεφαλιανός καλύτερα να τα παρατήσει γιατί και τον όγκο του Coleman να αποκτήσει, πάλι εκτός 15άδας θα είναι με την παράγκα των Olympia.

----------


## Fataoulas

> Ο Κεφαλιανός καλύτερα να τα παρατήσει γιατί και τον όγκο του Coleman να αποκτήσει, πάλι εκτός 15άδας θα είναι με την παράγκα των Olympia.




Μη την ιδια λογικη, και ο Και θα πρεπει να τα παρατησει, γιατι η παραγκα θα το δινει στον Χιθ  :01. Wink: 

Αδικιες υπαρχουν και θα υπαρχουν παντου. Το οτι ο Μιχαλης πηγε εκει, οτι πηρε προκριση δηλαδη, και δεν πηγε λογω καποιας τυχαιας κληρωσης πχ, λεει πολλα και γι'αυτο θα εχει την εκτιμηση και το σεβασμο μας  :03. Clap:

----------


## TheWorst

Το βρηκα τυχαια στο νετ.. 15 λογοι για τους οποιους ο Καϊ δεν ειναι Mr.Olympia..  :01. Mr. Green:  http://i.imgur.com/SgCOA.jpg

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> [


Σε αυτες ειδικα τις φωτο φαινεται η διαφορετικοτητα κ η υπεροχη του Rhoden ,γιαυτο αλωστε κατεταγη τοσο ψηλα.

Συμφωνω με τον golden ,οτι τα ποδια του ειναι πιο ανεπτυγμενα απο τον κορμο του και αν μπορεσει να τον αναπτυξει περισσοτερο ,διατηρωντας ομως το αισθησιακο του στιλ που ειναι παρμενο απο προηγουμενες δεκαετιες ,τοτε πιστευω θα εχουμε εκπληξεις.

----------


## barbell

Και γω θα προτιμουσα τον Kai αλλα ηταν πολυ κοντα και οι δυο οποτε δικαιη η νικη του Heath που μη ξεχναμε πως οι κριτες κατα καιρους ζητανε διαφορετικα πραγματα.Απο κει και περα το επιπεδο ηταν απο τα χειροτερα που εχω δει σε Ολυμπια..Ενα εμπειρο ματι διακρινει πως οι αθλητες εχουν υποφερει ελαχιστα στη διαιτα και αεροβια και εχουν βασιστει πολυ περισσοτερο στα φαρμακα(μια νοοτροπια που παιρνει τρελλες διαστασεις τα τελευταια χρονια στο εξωτερικο..).Ο Branch warren ηταν το τραγελαφικο της διοργανωσης,εκπροσωπει στο επακρο ο,τι εχει καταστρεψει το bodybuilding τα τελευταια χρονια,για εμενα ουτε καν δεκαδα..αλλα η Αμερικανια του πουλαει...Μπραβο στο Μιχαλη που βγαζει το 100% και φαινεται καθαρα σε καθε αγωνα πως φτυνει αιμα για να πιασει φορμα,αυτο θα πει σεβασμος στον αγωνα...Edit:O Kai χρειαζεται περισσοτερο synthol στους ωμους και :02. Shock:

----------


## thegravijia

2 πραγματα για τον greene
1ον πρεπει να κατεβηκε πιο ''μικρος'' απο περσυ αλλα πιο γρΑμμωμενος μεν

χωρις ομως να πιασει φορμα arnold 
δειτε 





αλλα ουτε και τον περσινο ογκο του ειχε που εκανε μπαμ σε σχεση με τους αλλους 






πηγε δηλ να παιξει με την φυσικη κατασταση ,κοψιματα κτλ και εχασε και το πλεονεκτημα που ειχε εναντιον του χιθ στον ογκο΄/
φετος μου φαινονταν τελειως ιδιοι στο μεγεθος ενω περσυ ηταν με διαφορα ο greene μεγαλυτερος

----------


## Polyneikos

Αλλο ενα Ολυμπια τελείωσε,νομίζω ότι θα περασει στο χρονοντούλαπο ως ενας αγωνας που δεν εγινε η μεγάλη αδικια για την 1η θέση,καθως οι περισσότεροι συμφωνουν (αναμεσα σε αυτούς και εγω ) ότι ο Heath ειναι πιο πλήρης και χτίζει την δικια του αυτοκρατορία...
O Kai Greene πολυ καλος επίσης,με καποια σημεία που θελουν βελτιωση και ειπωθηκαν,νομίζω ότι πλεον θα παίζει μονο στο top 3.
Oι υπόλοιποι πολυδιαφημιζόμενοι αλλα σε ρηχα νερά,δεν παρουσιασαν κατι καινουργιο -ακόμα χειρότερα- και κατώτεροι των περιστάσεων (Wolf,Warren,Centopani).
Aπλά πουλανε καλά στον χώρο και θα πλασάρονται μονιμως στις θεσεις 4-8,με κατεβασμένα χερια που λεμε.

Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στον Big Mike, Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό, που κατεβαίνει εδω και 3 χρόνια in top shape, εχωντας κερδίσει ήδη εναν επαγγελματικο αγώνα (και γνωρίζοντας και ο ίδιος ότι στο Mr Olympia θα είναι δύσκολο να τον "δουν" οι κριτές στο top 6 ας πούμε),κανει τα πάντα και έχει χτίσει το προφίλ ενός κορυφαίου bodybuilder.
Παραθετω ένα τόπικ με τις συμμετοχές του για να επενδύσω αυτό που εννοώ... *Συμμετοχές Ελλήνων σε Επαγγελματικούς αγώνες*

----------


## Blast

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου πολύνικε. Του χρόνου θέλω προσωπικά Shawn Rhoden για 1η θέση. Η αισθητική του για τα σημερινά δεδομένα με παραπέμπει σε Serge Nubret και Flex Wheeler.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικά comparisons του Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανου

----------


## morgoth

καλα η πλατη δεν υπαρχει. τον ψηλο διπλα του τον κανει σκονη..

----------


## ChRiSbB

Ο Μιχάλης ήταν χαλαρά για 8άδα  :05. Weights:

----------


## tolis93

σε FDB ποζα με τρελαινει ο Μike με διαφορα ομως. και οντως στη πλατη σε μερικα σημεια δυνατοτερος θα λεγα απο τον λυκο.εχει δυνατους τραπς ο λυκος ομως και φενεται στο διπλα διπλα.οπως κ να χει Κεφαλιανος ηταν ανετα για καλυτερη θεση

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Σκεφτομαι αυτο που ειπε ο Γ Διακογιαννης σχετικα με τον Και ,οτι ηταν επιλογη του να μην αναπτυξει τους τραπεζιους του στο επαρκο κ οτι δεν ειναι γεννητικο.  Μαλλον εχει δικιο ,αλλα για ποιο λογο να το εκανε ;  Ισως για να φαινεται ποιο φαρδυς στους ωμους; Η γιατι εχει κοντο λαιμοφουσκομενος


Ο Μικε οντως ειναι λιγοτερο ''φουσκομενος'' κ φαινεται λιγος μπροστα στους αλλους.
Πεστε μου ομως ποσοι ειναι καλυτεροι σε προσδιορισμο κ ποιοτητα μυων απο αυτον;
Δεν μιλαω για αγριεμενη γραμμωση αλλα να λες <<να αυτο ειναι σαν σχημα δικεφαλος,τρικεφαλος,πλατη ,κλπ>> κ οχι απλως πρηξιμο στο επαρκο χωρις ''ταυτοτητα'' του μυος.
Ακομη κ ο Rhoden που πραγματικα ειναι αγαλμα ,δειτε ποσο υστερει σε χερια οταν τα εχει μπροστα κ κατω σε ποζες τυπου most mascular.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Σκεφτομαι αυτο που ειπε ο Γ Διακογιαννης σχετικα με τον Και ,οτι ηταν επιλογη του να μην αναπτυξει τους τραπεζιους του στο επαρκο κ οτι δεν ειναι γεννητικο.  Μαλλον εχει δικιο ,αλλα για ποιο λογο να το εκανε ;  Ισως για να φαινεται ποιο φαρδυς στους ωμους; Η γιατι εχει κοντο λαιμοφουσκομενος
> 
> 
> Ο Μικε οντως ειναι λιγοτερο ''φουσκομενος'' κ φαινεται λιγος μπροστα στους αλλους.
> Πεστε μου ομως ποσοι ειναι καλυτεροι σε προσδιορισμο κ ποιοτητα μυων απο αυτον;
> Δεν μιλαω για αγριεμενη γραμμωση αλλα να λες <<να αυτο ειναι σαν σχημα δικεφαλος,τρικεφαλος,πλατη ,κλπ>> κ οχι απλως πρηξιμο στο επαρκο χωρις ''ταυτοτητα'' του μυος.
> Ακομη κ ο Rhoden που πραγματικα ειναι αγαλμα ,δειτε ποσο υστερει σε χερια οταν τα εχει μπροστα κ κατω σε ποζες τυπου most mascular.


Φιλε Χρηστο.για τον Γκρην ,η εξηγηση που δινεις, ειναι μαλλον η πιθανοτερη ευστοχη ερνηνεια.Θα προτιμουσα βεβαια ενα σχολιο απο τον ιδιο.
Για τον Μιχαλη εχω να πω κατι απλο.Δεν ειναι μονο στη γραμμωση καλος .Ειναι και στη συμμετρια ,διοτι απλουστατα δεν εχει ελλειψη μαζας σε καποιο μυ.Τους εχει ολους.Αν αλλαζε λιγο τον τροπο που στηνει ορισμενες απο τις ποζες του,θα μπορουσε να αλλαξει αρκετα το ολο του παρουσιαστικο.Αυτο το ζητημα ειναι πιο σοβαρο απο οσο φαινεται.
Ο Rhoden ποζαρει συνεχως με τροπο που να μη μπορεις να βγαλεις ξεκαθαρο συμπερασμα για την πλατη του.Επειδη ομως σε γενικες γραμμες ειναι πανεμορφος ,δισταζουμε να πουμε οτι ειναι ασυμμετρος .Στη περιπτωση του  Μιχαλη,ενω  εχει τα παντα (και αρα ειναι συμμετρικος),δισταζουμε να πουμε οτι ειναι συμμετρικος ,μονο και μονο επειδη το καλουπι δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα ελκυστικο απο καθαρα αισθητικης πλευρας.Θελω να πω οτι μερικοι φιλαθλοι ,μπερδευουν το δημοφιλες καλουπι  με την συμμετρια.Αλλο το ενα και αλλο το αλλο.Ο μεγαλος Μιχαλης Κεφαλιανος δουλεψε πολυ επιμονα, και στα ασθενη του σημεια και στα καλα του σημεια ,και δεν εχει ελλειψεις.Το καλουπι στο δινει η φυση .Ειναι δεδομενο.Εκεινα που ειναι επικτητα ,εκτιμω οτι ο Μιχαλης τα μανουβραρισε σωστα.Εχει ομως καποιες σοβαρες εκκρεμοτητες στο τροπο που διαμορφωνει το στησιμο του ,σε πολλες ποζες και στα ρηλαξ.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Μερικά comparisons του Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανου


 Φιλε Κωστα ,αυτες οι φωτο που εβαλες ειναι "ολα τα λεφτα".Στον αγωνα-οπως θα ειδες και εσυ-οταν ο φακος πηγαινε στο Μιχαλη,η δεν εμενε περισσοτερο απο μισο δευτερολεπτο ,η εμενε για λιγο, αλλα αυτο το εκανε σε στιγμες που ο Μιχαλης δεν ειχε ολοκληρωσει ακομα την ποζα του.

----------


## kefalianos

> Πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω τη γνώμη του Μιχάλη και της Κας Ελένης που έζησαν από πολύ κοντά το Μρ.Ο για το ποιός άξιζε να νικήσει κατά τη γνώμη τους, από τους Κάι και Χηθ.


O Greene of course.

----------


## goldenera

Έκπληξη!!!! Κα Ελένη, μπορείτε να μας πείτε 2 λόγια σχετικά με το ότι θεωρείτε ότι έπρεπε να νικήσει ότι ο Γκρήν?

----------


## herculas

Συγχαρητήρια στον Μιχάλη.
Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακός και πάντα με το φοβερό χαμογελό του .
Τη δεκάδα την είχε άνετα .
Πρόεδρος της επιτροπής ήταν ο Γκαγκάτσης ή ο Μητρόπουλος ????

----------


## kefalianos

> Έκπληξη!!!! Κα Ελένη, μπορείτε να μας πείτε 2 λόγια σχετικά με το ότι θεωρείτε ότι έπρεπε να νικήσει ότι ο Γκρήν?



 Βελτιωσε φοβερα ο Greene,ο Heath ηταν ενα κλικ κατο απο την φορμα του σχετικα με περισι.

Αμα βλεπω αθλητη κρινω και χαρακτηρα,ο Heath ηρθε στο expo με μαυρα γιαλια,καπελο χαμιλα και σινοδεια με 5 μβραβους  :01. ROFL:  ακρη ακρη πηγαινε

να μην του μηλησει κανεις,λιγακι ντιβα διχνει.

Ο Greene πραγματικα στεναχορεθηκε που δεν κερδισε και τον λυπηθηκα γιατι ειναι το underdog,εχει παλεψει να φτασει μεχρι εδω. Ειναι πολυ ευγενικος και 

γλυκος ανθρωπος.

----------


## Fataoulas

> .... και σνοδεια με 5 μβραβους...



 :01. ROFL: 

Και να'ναι λεει οι μπραβοι, πιο "γεματοι" απο αυτον.... priceless  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## kefalianos

> Και να'ναι λεει οι μπραβοι, πιο "γεματοι" απο αυτον.... priceless


Με επιασε νευρικο γελειο,ντροπιαστικα για την παρτι του!! Σαν ραππερ πηγαινε χαχχαχχαχαχαχαχα

Ελεγα στον Μιχαλη<< Μην ζηλευεις,σου παραγκειλα 10 μπραβους,στο δρομο ειναι>> αχαχχαχαχαχχα

----------


## billy89

> Βελτιωσε φοβερα ο Greene,ο Heath ηταν ενα κλικ κατο απο την φορμα του σχετικα με περισι.
> 
> Αμα βλεπω αθλητη κρινω και χαρακτηρα,ο Heath ηρθε στο expo με μαυρα γιαλια,καπελο χαμιλα και σινοδεια με 5 μβραβους  ακρη ακρη πηγαινε
> 
> να μην του μηλησει κανεις,λιγακι ντιβα διχνει.
> 
> Ο Greene πραγματικα στεναχορεθηκε που δεν κερδισε και τον λυπηθηκα γιατι ειναι το underdog,εχει παλεψει να φτασει μεχρι εδω. Ειναι πολυ ευγενικος και 
> 
> γλυκος ανθρωπος.


Αυτή την εντύπωση μου βγάζει κι εμένα από τα βιντεάκια που δείχνει τα αμάξια του και το σπίτι του και την πλάσμα tv του... Δεν είναι τυχαίο πιστεύω που οι περισσότεροι τον κατηγορούν ότι δεν έχει προσωπικότητα.

Αν μη τι άλλο, ο Greene δείχνει να έχει μια φιλοσοφία, φυσικά δεν είμαι μέσα στο μυαλό του για να ξέρω αν το εννοεί ή αν το παίζει, αλλά βγάζει κάτι τέτοιο από την προπόνησή του μέχρι τη συνέντευξη τύπου, όπου κράτησε low profile όσο ο warren σκοτωνόταν με τους υπόλοιπους...

----------


## kefalianos

> Αυτή την εντύπωση μου βγάζει κι εμένα από τα βιντεάκια που δείχνει τα αμάξια του και το σπίτι του και την πλάσμα tv του... Δεν είναι τυχαίο πιστεύω που οι περισσότεροι τον κατηγορούν ότι δεν έχει προσωπικότητα.
> 
> Αν μη τι άλλο, ο Greene δείχνει να έχει μια φιλοσοφία, φυσικά δεν είμαι μέσα στο μυαλό του για να ξέρω αν το εννοεί ή αν το παίζει, αλλά βγάζει κάτι τέτοιο από την προπόνησή του μέχρι τη συνέντευξη τύπου, όπου κράτησε low profile όσο ο warren σκοτωνόταν με τους υπόλοιπους...


Δεν το παιζει,δεν γινετε να εισαι ετσι και fake. Τον βρηκαμε τον Greene στην φωτογραφηση την Κυριακη,ειχα απο το 2009 να του μηλησω απο κοντα και πηγε

 να του πει ο Μιχαλης << My wife>> και του βγηκε <<My Helen>> και γελουσε ασταματητα και το ελεγε my Helen,my Helen. αχαχχαχαχχαχαχαχα χαρικα 

πολυ που  οταν γνωρισα την κοπελα του,ειδα οτι ειναι πολυ νορμαλ και καμια σχεση με της αλλες γυναικες των αθλητων.

----------


## NASSER

> Βελτιωσε φοβερα ο Greene,ο Heath ηταν ενα κλικ κατο απο την φορμα του σχετικα με περισι.
> 
> Αμα βλεπω αθλητη κρινω και χαρακτηρα,ο Heath ηρθε στο expo με μαυρα γιαλια,καπελο χαμιλα και σινοδεια με 5 μβραβους  ακρη ακρη πηγαινε
> 
> να μην του μηλησει κανεις,λιγακι ντιβα διχνει.
> 
> Ο Greene πραγματικα στεναχορεθηκε που δεν κερδισε και τον λυπηθηκα γιατι ειναι το underdog,εχει παλεψει να φτασει μεχρι εδω. Ειναι πολυ ευγενικος και 
> 
> γλυκος ανθρωπος.


Ελένη ίσως από άποψη σκηνικής παρουσίας να διαφωνούμε, καθώς πιστεύω πως ο Heath ήταν άξιος νικητής, αλλά στα υπόλοιπα συμφωνούμε απόλυτα. Ένας Olympia θα πρέπει να είναι καλύτερος σε όλα. Συμπεριφορά, αντιμετώπιση των θεατών και θαυμαστών και τέλος να βγάζει το προφίλ του προσγειωμένου πρωταθλητή. 
Ίσως όμως και καμιά φορά να παρεξηγούμε κάποιον γιατι δεν γνωρίζουμε την ψυχολογική του κατάσταση. Για τον Heath ίσως ήταν πιο σημαντικό να διεκδικήσει τον τίτλο για δεύτερη φορά, παρά αν είχε άλλα 2-3 Olympia στη πλάτη του.

----------


## kefalianos

> Ελένη ίσως από άποψη σκηνικής παρουσίας να διαφωνούμε, καθώς πιστεύω πως ο Heath ήταν άξιος νικητής, αλλά στα υπόλοιπα συμφωνούμε απόλυτα. Ένας Olympia θα πρέπει να είναι καλύτερος σε όλα. Συμπεριφορά, αντιμετώπιση των θεατών και θαυμαστών και τέλος να βγάζει το προφίλ του προσγειωμένου πρωταθλητή. 
> Ίσως όμως και καμιά φορά να παρεξηγούμε κάποιον γιατι δεν γνωρίζουμε την ψυχολογική του κατάσταση. Για τον Heath ίσως ήταν πιο σημαντικό να διεκδικήσει τον τίτλο για δεύτερη φορά, παρά αν είχε άλλα 2-3 Olympia στη πλάτη του.


Ολα μετρανε,νομιζω μπορει να εχει στο μιαλο του οτι με αυτα που εκανε στο internet παλλια να τον εχουν βλαψει και οσο καλος και μεγαλος να γινει,μπορει 

να μην το νικησει το τιτλο ποτε.

----------


## goldenera

> Βελτιωσε φοβερα ο Greene,ο Heath ηταν ενα κλικ κατο απο την φορμα του σχετικα με περισι.
> 
> Αμα βλεπω αθλητη κρινω και χαρακτηρα,ο Heath ηρθε στο expo με μαυρα γιαλια,καπελο χαμιλα και σινοδεια με 5 μβραβους  ακρη ακρη πηγαινε
> 
> να μην του μηλησει κανεις,λιγακι ντιβα διχνει.
> 
> Ο Greene πραγματικα στεναχορεθηκε που δεν κερδισε και τον λυπηθηκα γιατι ειναι το underdog,εχει παλεψει να φτασει μεχρι εδω. Ειναι πολυ ευγενικος και 
> 
> γλυκος ανθρωπος.



Ευχαριστώ :02. Welcome:

----------


## loufas

μπορει να φανω υπερβολικος ισως και οτι υποστηριζω τον ελληνα,αλλα ο μιχαλης ειχε την καλητερη πλατη!την πιο καθατη και με πολλα γεμισματα και συμμετρια.δεν ειχε κατα την γνωμη μου τους καλητερους γλουτους για τοσο μεγαλο επιπεδο αγωνα.

----------


## kefalianos

> μπορει να φανω υπερβολικος ισως και οτι υποστηριζω τον ελληνα,αλλα ο μιχαλης ειχε την καλητερη πλατη!την πιο καθατη και με πολλα γεμισματα και συμμετρια.δεν ειχε κατα την γνωμη μου τους καλητερους γλουτους για τοσο μεγαλο επιπεδο αγωνα.


Δεν συμφωνω για τους γλουτους,απλα δεν τα πατουσε και δεν γινοτανε να φοναζω τοσο πολυ εκει μεσα

----------

